# My Jupiter 2 HAS LANDED!!!!



## Captain Han Solo

*Just got the call from my local hobby shop!!:hat:*

They just got my Jupiter Two in..Going to pick it up in a hour or so!!!

Very excited about this!!!!

Now go about your business....


----------



## jaws62666

Mine just did too. are you from NJ perhaps., AAA hobbies


----------



## Captain Han Solo

delete


----------



## StarshipClass

Hey, I'm in NJ, too! :thumbsup:



No, sorry, really I'm not. 

I just wanted to be one of the cool crowd for a change.


----------



## Paulbo

And you took the time to tell us all rather than run right down to pick it up?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> And you took the time to tell us all rather than run right down to pick it up?


 
LOL!!!

No I have to wait for the wife to come Home with the car!!!LOL!!!!!!! 


...And me ..Part of the cool crowd???????*NEVER!!!!*


----------



## jaws62666

I hear that brother. I am at work til 8pm so i cant pick mine up til tomorrow. They close at 6 on Thursdays. Oh well it is a gift from my wife anyway. I cant even open it til Xmas. Talk about anticipation, i have to pick it up, but cant open it. Shweew!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Carol has a case waiting behind the counter! I beat you to it!!!

Mine was the first one out of the case!

This thing is HUGE!!!

Let it be a Merry Moebius Christmas!

Thanks Frank!

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo

delete


----------



## jaws62666

Normally Tuesdays and Thursdays are 6PM . Maybe they changed for the holiday season.


----------



## j2man

I'm just hoping to be one of the lucky few from Culttvman's first shipment. Wonder if there was a lottery involved with the shipping. LOL


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Hey guys I hope I didn't come off like some immature Fanboy here LOL!


I am just happy This Particular Childhood dream has Finally Happened

I won't be working on it for some time myself...Need to Get Paulbo's Photo Etch stuff,And whenever Randy(Voodofx), gets his Lighting Kit Etc....

In fact I have another Flying Sub on my Bench with all the trimmings too..:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

beatlepaul said:


> Hey guys I hope I didn't come off like some immature Fanboy here LOL!


Fanboy.....nahhhh...excited like the rest of us.....YUPEE!

I'm just broke until after Christmas so I have to wait on the accessories until then.

What I want to know is Ron (I think it was him) gonna make another book like the one he did for the PL J2 kit?

MMM


----------



## teslabe

Just got off the phone with Tower Hobbies and they have the two I ordered ready to ship, I had to ask them to please hold on shipping til Dec 28, I will not be back in town til the 30th and not back to work til Jan 04th and that is where I'm having them shipped to. I only hope that Steve, aka CultTVman, will be able to ship the one my mom ordered for me for Christmas so she can have it by the 
24th. That way I can jump around in my bunny feet jammies on Christmas morning, LOL......:thumbsup: Boy, what a big kid this has made of me..... A very Marry Christmas too us all.....:wave:


----------



## m jamieson

teslabe said:


> Just got off the phone with Tower Hobbies and they have the two I ordered ready to ship, I had to ask them to please hold on shipping til Dec 28, I will not be back in town til the 30th and not back to work til Jan 04th and that is where I'm having them shipped to. I only hope that Steve, aka CultTVman, will be able to ship the one my mom ordered for me for Christmas so she can have it by the
> 24th. That way I can jump around in my bunny feet jammies on Christmas morning, LOL......:thumbsup: Boy, what a big kid this has made of me..... A very Marry Christmas too us all.....:wave:


"Careful with that J2 kit Ralphie...you'll put your eye out!"


----------



## teslabe

m jamieson said:


> "Careful with that J2 kit Ralphie...you'll put your eye out!"


LOL......:lol:


----------



## phantom11

Got my shipping notice from CultTVMan; my J2 went out today!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

I was told Monday by my LHS!


----------



## Paulbo

So Mark, have you gotten custody of the car yet?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> So Mark, have you gotten custody of the car yet?


 
Yes Sir I did...Sorry I had my Kids Christmas pagent to go to!

Well I had enough time to crack open the box and carefully examine all the parts.

Gentlemen, after building Jupiter 2's for years, Lunar, Sci-Fi Metropolis, Polar Lights..etc..I have to say beyond a shadow of a doubt...

*This is the best Freakin Jupiter Two Model Kit ever Made!!!:thumbsup:*

Frank, Dave, Gary it's with sincere thanks from a Model Builder, for having the guts and vision to produce this kit and All the Irwin Allen stuff!

Excellently fabracated, well thought out..I thought the Flying Sub was great...well gentlemen, this one is even better!


----------



## jaws62666

Woohoo. My wife let me open my J2 up early for Xmas. It is even bigger than you think it is from the pics here. I cant wait to dive in. Big snowstorm this weekend. I will have a lot of time to start.


----------



## JohnGuard

phantom11 said:


> Got my shipping notice from CultTVMan; my J2 went out today!!


LUCKY BAS**RD !!!
come on, come on......lemme see that sweet email from Cultman.............


----------



## djnick66

I'm getting them in for my shop next week. Should be here Tues or Weds... whoo hoo!!


----------



## Seaview

beatlepaul said:


> Gentlemen, after building Jupiter 2's for years, Lunar, Sci-Fi Metropolis, Polar Lights..etc..I have to say beyond a shadow of a doubt...
> 
> *This is the best Freakin Jupiter Two Model Kit ever Made!!!:thumbsup:*
> 
> Excellently fabracated, well thought out..I thought the Flying Sub was great...well gentlemen, this one is even better!


That is saying a LOT, considering how superb the Flying Sub was! And with the exception of the SFM Jupiter 2, I've built all of those, too!


----------



## jaws62666

I just put together one of the landing gear legs. goes together very easily, and the hook system to lock it to the hull is really clever. The only thing I noticed is that the directions have parts 6 and 7 reversed for construction.


----------



## gareee

So.. does anyone know if cultvman sends out a shipping notice when they ship?

I'm getting eager now!


----------



## Gemini1999

gareee said:


> So.. does anyone know if cultvman sends out a shipping notice when they ship?
> 
> I'm getting eager now!


Check post #17 in this thread for an answer.


----------



## Ron Gross

Mine touched down just minutes ago. Thanks very much, Frank. In addition to plaudits directed at the usual suspects (Dave, Gary, etc.), I also wanted to mention two others. Fred Barr's instruction book layout is spectacular. Also, Jeff Bond's informational insert for the instructions is a special treat. It reminds me of the glory days of Aurora, when they would include a background page for the subject. I remember the one for Dracula in particular. Frank and Co. has done an outstanding job of recreating all the excitement associated with those days, but with an attention to detail and quality that just wasn't available back then.
Ron G.


----------



## JohnGuard

jaws62666 said:


> I just put together one of the landing gear legs. goes together very easily, and the hook system to lock it to the hull is really clever. The only thing I noticed is that the directions have parts 6 and 7 reversed for construction.


lucky bas**rd !!!

i want mine nooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

It's just a model, you know.


----------



## JohnGuard

NO!
it's everything i've ever wanted!
i have dreamed about it, worshipped it, named my dog after it!!
I NEED THE JUPITER 2 NOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tardis61

I am waiting for my cult tv man email now. It will take a bit longer amd more deutronium to reach Australia, but hopefully it gets here before chrissy
Love to all that have their J2s now you lucky dogs!


----------



## jbond

Thanks for the kind words, Ron--this was an honor to do, and the impact of your box art on this GIGANTIC box cannot be overstated.


----------



## Ductapeforever

*Moebius 1:32*
And Frank said, Let the modelers under the heavens be gathered together unto one forum,and let the Jupiter 2 appear: and it was so. And Frank saw the kit, that it was good: and Frank divided the hobbiests from their money!


----------



## JohnGuard

Aaa-men Brotha!!! I See The Light, I See The Light!! I Have Been Healed By It's Rotating Power Core !!!!!!


----------



## BruceDownunder

_Your item left the United States from ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at 8:30 AM on December 16, 2009. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later._

Hurry up. Hurry up. Hurry up!


----------



## HabuHunter32

gareee said:


> So.. does anyone know if cultvman sends out a shipping notice when they ship?
> 
> I'm getting eager now!


Yes they do and no I have not gotten mine yet either


----------



## jeffking45

Well ladies and germs as of 6:00pm in the far away land of Cleveland,Ohio I have now in my grubby hands the Jupiter 2. Boy is it a big! M.F. I got the call from Stewarts hobby that they just recieved there shippment of Jupiter 2`s . so i did what any jup geek would do , i raced out there and did my duty. Yah!!!!!!


----------



## kimba32003

tardis61 said:


> I am waiting for my cult tv man email now. It will take a bit longer amd more deutronium to reach Australia, but hopefully it gets here before chrissy
> Love to all that have their J2s now you lucky dogs!


Hey Tardis61
I can relate to that too, I have 3x J2's on order, and Perth WA is the most isolated Capital city in the world.. So I won't be holding my breath in the hope that I'll get mine before Christmas !! I think Perth will be the last port of call for dear old ""Santa Moebius"

I must say, it's been fun reading all these posts, I haven't witnessed grown men act like such kids before ...LOL ! I do feel like a little kid waiting for santa to bring me my Jupiter 2 !!:hat:  :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue: 

Greetings from the West and a Merry Christmas to you all !

Wayne:wave:


----------



## teslabe

Lloyd Collins said:


> It's just a model, you know.


Ya, You're right Lloyd, I mean after all gold is just a piece of metal, diamonds are just a piece of coal and the J2 is just a piece plastic 44years in the making......


----------



## Capt. Krik

HabuHunter32 said:


> Yes they do and no I have not gotten mine yet either


A look at the home page for Cult's Hobbyshop shows that he mailed out a bunch of Jupiter 2 kits today (Saturday Dec. 19th) and he says he hopes to have the rest ready to ship Monday.

Since the first batch went out just today he probably hasn't had time yet to e-mail shipping notices. I suspect he will do e-mailings either tonight or early Sunday.

Steve's one of the few people I order from that I never worry about. If he says something will ship as soon as possible you can count on it.

Personally, if I receive my J2 before Christmas that's icing on the cake. If it's after the holiday that's cool. Like someone said, we've waited 40 years for this kit, a few more days won't kill us. Besides, anticipation is half the fun.


----------



## jaws62666

i have all the legs done and tested the top and bottom hulls. It is a great fit without gluing them together.


----------



## teslabe

Capt. Krik said:


> A look at the home page for Cult's Hobbyshop shows that he mailed out a bunch of Jupiter 2 kits today (Saturday Dec. 19th) and he says he hopes to have the rest ready to ship Monday.
> 
> Since the first batch went out just today he probably hasn't had time yet to e-mail shipping notices. I suspect he will do e-mailings either tonight or early Sunday.
> 
> Steve's one of the few people I order from that I never worry about. If he says something will ship as soon as possible you can count on it.
> 
> Personally, if I receive my J2 before Christmas that's icing on the cake. If it's after the holiday that's cool. Like someone said, we've waited 40 years for this kit, a few more days won't kill us. Besides, anticipation is half the fun.


I too have bought many items from Steve and he is very faaast at getting orders out......:thumbsup: Rather then waiting for an e-mail confirmation, just go to the CultTVman's store site, logon to your account and check the
status there. I just did and sure enough my Christmas gift is on it's way through priority mail, so I might just get it by Thursday.......:woohoo: I mean Santa should have it by Christmas Eve, I better get some very good cookies and extra fresh milk......


----------



## Mark Dorais

:wave:More pictures....more pictures PLEASE?:wave:


----------



## kimba32003

just got my notice from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse, my Jupiter 2 has been shipped !!!! wooooohooooo !!! I have no idea where this is (obviously the U.S.) but it's a long way to Perth, West Australia...............C'mon Santa, please, pleas, please get here by Christmas !! Still waiting on my Cultman order to ship, but reading another thread, it seems they've started shipping yesterday and confirmation emails are imminent !!

There really IS a Santa Claus


----------



## rkoenn

teslabe said:


> Just got off the phone with Tower Hobbies and they have the two I ordered ready to ship, I had to ask them to please hold on shipping til Dec 28, I will not be back in town til the 30th and not back to work til Jan 04th and that is where I'm having them shipped to. I only hope that Steve, aka CultTVman, will be able to ship the one my mom ordered for me for Christmas so she can have it by the
> 24th. That way I can jump around in my bunny feet jammies on Christmas morning, LOL......:thumbsup: Boy, what a big kid this has made of me..... A very Marry Christmas too us all.....:wave:


I was keeping my eyes out at Tower since I have a membership and get free shipping. I was waiting for the Jupiter and the C57D. On Tuesday they got the C57D in but later that day it was out of stock. Then Thursday morning, before my wife and myself headed for Orlando, I checked in again and found the C57D. I started adding a Spock, Interplanetary UFO, and Pegasus UFO and decided to check the Jupiter again. It had just come in since it wasn't there earlier in the day. So I picked up the bunch as my Xmas present. And to boot all when I got home later in the evening I looked back out of curiosity and both the Jupiter and C57D had sold out during the day. They are listing January for availability again. Mine are coming from Reno and show as being delivered on Xmas eve, probably by Santa! A great Xmas that will last through the year. Looking very much forward to opening that box of goodies.


----------



## teslabe

Well, I'm at a loss, the CultTVman's store shows that my order has shipped, but today I got an e-mail saying that it has been delyed..... I hope that that was an error and just an bulke automatic reply......:freak: Anyone else have this happen?????


----------



## Old_McDonald

any chance that someone can post a couple of side by side pics of the new J2 next to the PL version?

thanks


----------



## jaws62666

I hope this is clear enough for all to see


----------



## HabuHunter32

Capt. Krik said:


> A look at the home page for Cult's Hobbyshop shows that he mailed out a bunch of Jupiter 2 kits today (Saturday Dec. 19th) and he says he hopes to have the rest ready to ship Monday.
> 
> Since the first batch went out just today he probably hasn't had time yet to e-mail shipping notices. I suspect he will do e-mailings either tonight or early Sunday.
> 
> Steve's one of the few people I order from that I never worry about. If he says something will ship as soon as possible you can count on it.
> 
> Personally, if I receive my J2 before Christmas that's icing on the cake. If it's after the holiday that's cool. Like someone said, we've waited 40 years for this kit, a few more days won't kill us. Besides, anticipation is half the fun.


I was not doubting Steve. Indeed I too have delt with him many times and have been quite satisfied with the services he provides! I am just like a kid again and can't wait to get my hands on this kit! I checked my account with him and and have 3 orders pending to be shipped at the same time! The last time he consolidated my orders into one shippment and gave me a great discount on postage! This may be whats going on now. If so thats cool too! :thumbsup:
I may just have to wait for my Interplanetary UFO and Aztek Dummy 1/350 NX-01 set and Jupiter 2 to arrive together and if thats a couple of day after Christmas then so be it! As long as the eggnog does not run out I can make due! Lol!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Well guys, I tested out a Robinson Family Figure set I purchased from Lunar Models Years ago.

They look great!(Yes I'll post Pics Soon).

The Lunar Figures are by no means perfect, but the did a Good Job..You Know who Is Who.

I modified the Maj.West Figure so he Sits in the Pilot Seat..Very Cool.

This was the first family set Lunar offered...The Robinsons in their Silver Space suites with Smith in his Airforce Overalls.
The did a second set of the Robinsons in their first seaseon Gear(Best Uniforms) as well, But alas, I included them with a 16.5 Jupiter Two I made and sold Years ago...

Again great Kit!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

jaws62666 said:


> I hope this is clear enough for all to see


Yeah, it's pretty obvious that the new J2 is a big sucker. Thanks for the pictures. 

Sean


----------



## Zathros

jaws62666 said:


> I hope this is clear enough for all to see


Nice kit.. The PL fits my size requirements, but I am looking forward to seeing how you all are going to build this one up...

Z


----------



## BruceDownunder

OK.

There is quick and then there is just *insane*.
My J2 has just arrived from SSM - posted less than four days ago.
And it arrived in time for Christmas!!!


----------



## HabuHunter32

Great pics Jaws62666! Are the pink slippers from the Cyclops! Lol!:tongue:


----------



## Dave in RI

kimba32003 said:


> just got my notice from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse, my Jupiter 2 has been shipped !!!! wooooohooooo !!! I have no idea where this is (obviously the U.S.) but it's a long way to Perth, West Australia...............C'mon Santa, please, pleas, please get here by Christmas !! Still waiting on my Cultman order to ship, but reading another thread, it seems they've started shipping yesterday and confirmation emails are imminent !!
> 
> There really IS a Santa Claus



Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse is located in Providence, RI, which is about a stone's throw away from where I am in Pawtucket, RI.....I too just got my notice from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse and I should have my Jupiter 2 tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee

Has anyone gotten anything from Cultvman yet?

Also, do they send an email out when they ship a preorder for tracking?


----------



## RSN

gareee said:


> Has anyone gotten anything from Cultvman yet?
> 
> Also, do they send an email out when they ship a preorder for tracking?


Check the store site, it will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Gemini1999

Dave in RI said:


> Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse is located in Providence, RI, which is about a stone's throw away from where I am in Pawtucket, RI.....I too just got my notice from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse and I should have my Jupiter 2 tomorrow! :thumbsup:


That's where I bought mine from. I got a mailing confirmation today, but I'm in California, so I'll be lucky if I see mine by Christmas. Just knowing that it's paid for an shipped is enough for me at this point.

Bryan


----------



## glw1960

I receive my shipping email from CulTVman on Saturday. Can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## RSN

Mine are on the way, mine are on the way! Oh joy, oh bliss, oh crepes suzette! Thank you CultTVman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

...four forward,drifting to the right a little, two and a half down...picking up some dust.
CONTACT LIGHT! Engine asscent overide OFF. four thirteen is in. Roger we copy you down Jupiter! KENNEWICK BASE HERE...THE JUPITER HAS LANDED! We copy arrival at 1530 12 seconds Pacific Standard time. Build EVA to begin imediately.


----------



## Gemini1999

RSN said:


> Mine are on the way, mine are on the way! Oh joy, oh bliss, oh crepes suzette! Thank you CultTVman!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget the pheasant under glass....


----------



## HabuHunter32

Mine shipped Monday!!! WOOO HOOO! Have a holly jolly Christmas this year!:wave:


----------



## kimba32003

Dave in RI said:


> Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse is located in Providence, RI, which is about a stone's throw away from where I am in Pawtucket, RI.....I too just got my notice from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse and I should have my Jupiter 2 tomorrow! :thumbsup:


Hi Dave
I'm GREEN with envy :wave:...Just like Athena (the girl from the green dimension ?) It seems I can track My Jupiter 2 on it's journey to Perth, but so far nothing or no one has electronically enterred any new data, it keeps showing Providence, RI...........But my initial email said it had been sent. All good things come to those who wait....... I hope ?!!

I hope the mailman doesn't leave my J2 out in the sun if I'm not home... it's been 36.C here all week (that's about 97-98.F for you guys !) I don't want my J2 to melt........:drunk:

Enjoy your J2 Dave, I'm hangin' out to see more pics of people's efforts on their new "TOY" to be posted !:freak:

Happy Holidays everyone !
Wayne


----------



## tardis61

RSN said:


> Mine are on the way, mine are on the way! Oh joy, oh bliss, oh crepes suzette! Thank you CultTVman!!!!!!!!!


Oh my dear boy
So is mine! Got the email this morning!
Oh joy goes double for me!


----------



## tardis61

kimba32003 said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm GREEN with envy :wave:...Just like Athena (the girl from the green dimension ?) It seems I can track My Jupiter 2 on it's journey to Perth, but so far nothing or no one has electronically enterred any new data, it keeps showing Providence, RI...........But my initial email said it had been sent. All good things come to those who wait....... I hope ?!!
> 
> I hope the mailman doesn't leave my J2 out in the sun if I'm not home... it's been 36.C here all week (that's about 97-98.F for you guys !) I don't want my J2 to melt........:drunk:
> 
> Enjoy your J2 Dave, I'm hangin' out to see more pics of people's efforts on their new "TOY" to be posted !:freak:
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone !
> Wayne


HI Wayne

I have just got an email from Cult Tv man The JUpiter has left Atlanta
do you copy?


----------



## kimba32003

tardis61 said:


> HI Wayne
> 
> I have just got an email from Cult Tv man The JUpiter has left Atlanta
> do you copy?


Hi Tardis61
Wish I COULD copy.....I have 2 x J2's on order from Cultman, Steve emailed me Monday morning (my time) just to confirm that I hadn't doubled up on the same order !!:tongue: I assured him that "YES", I want 2, he responded that he'd have the whole lot shipped by tomorrow (which is technically today, now !)...I have the utmost confidence in him !!

I still haven't received my cultman email confirming shipping but I dare say that if he's had THAT MANY to ship, he might just now be getting around to sending the emails !

May the wind be on Santa's back during his journey to Perth !
Wayne :wave:


----------



## AJ-1701

Got my email from CultTVman today saying its shipped. :woohoo: My J2 may not get here by Xmas but it'll be a good kick off to 2010.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

Gemini1999 said:


> Don't forget the pheasant under glass....


And the little, green onions. Oh yes, plenty of little green onions!


----------



## gareee

I did get my shipping confirm on Monday.. there's still hope of seeing it under the tree!


----------



## fastlap

yep, got the email from Steve yesterday. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jeffking45

Heads up you north east ohio jupiter2 fans . Stewarts hobby store on euclid ave. has plenty of jupiter 2`s in stock and getting more as we speak. i got a call last friday at 5:23pm just as the ups guy delivered them so i was the first to get one. so if you want one, call them up and land you one of these babies.there number is 1440-942-6632. tell them Jeff king sent you. good hunting.


----------



## RSN

My Jupiter kits are here, my Jupiter kits are, of all I recall, the best kits of all, in all the universe! They are here, really hear William!

CultTVman did it, and all in just one night. Merry Christmas, and God bless us all, everyone!


----------



## djnick66

Got mine today!!!!!!!! Thanks to Moebius, UPS and Stevens Int'l. I will keep mind sealed up until I get home from work Xmas eve...


----------



## jquestjr64

My two got here today from Tower Hobbies. 
Time to start saving for all the goodies for the second build up.
Beautiful kit.


----------



## BruceDownunder

kimba32003 said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm GREEN with envy :wave:...Just like Athena (the girl from the green dimension ?) It seems I can track My Jupiter 2 on it's journey to Perth, but so far nothing or no one has electronically enterred any new data, it keeps showing Providence, RI...........But my initial email said it had been sent. All good things come to those who wait....... I hope ?!!
> 
> I hope the mailman doesn't leave my J2 out in the sun if I'm not home... it's been 36.C here all week (that's about 97-98.F for you guys !) I don't want my J2 to melt........:drunk:
> 
> Enjoy your J2 Dave, I'm hangin' out to see more pics of people's efforts on their new "TOY" to be posted !:freak:
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone !
> Wayne


Mine arrived in four days from the USA to Melbourne, it was shipped Priority Mail International (cost around US$60).


----------



## kimba32003

BruceDownunder said:


> Mine arrived in four days from the USA to Melbourne, it was shipped Priority Mail International (cost around US$60).


Hi Bruce
I'm certain I opted for the same shipping option too :thumbsup: well then, mine might still make an appearance today or tomorrow ..I hope.
How typical though, we''re experiencing mail disruptions here due to some industrial action !!! Perhaps the force-field is strong enough to permeate any "strike" threat against it ??????:cool 

good luck and lots of fun with your new toy !! :thumbsup:

all the best
Wayne


----------



## Dave in RI

kimba32003 said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm GREEN with envy :wave:...Just like Athena (the girl from the green dimension ?) It seems I can track My Jupiter 2 on it's journey to Perth, but so far nothing or no one has electronically enterred any new data, it keeps showing Providence, RI...........But my initial email said it had been sent. All good things come to those who wait....... I hope ?!!
> 
> I hope the mailman doesn't leave my J2 out in the sun if I'm not home... it's been 36.C here all week (that's about 97-98.F for you guys !) I don't want my J2 to melt........:drunk:
> 
> Enjoy your J2 Dave, I'm hangin' out to see more pics of people's efforts on their new "TOY" to be posted !:freak:
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone !
> Wayne


Hi Wayne,
I'm having my kit delivered to my friend's house instead of mine because someone is always home at his house. I wouldn''t want it left on my doorstep unattended, where anyone could just walk off with it. 
Boy, I sure could use some of the weather you're having now; I just finished digging out of 20 inches of snow.
I must admit, getting this kit in time for Christmas has made me feel like a kid again--all excited with anticipation! 

I too will keep a lookout for more pics here, and I hope you won't have much longer to wait for your kit, Wayne.

Happy Holidays!
Dave


----------



## NTRPRZ

I got my notice from Steve on Saturday that it has shipped, so I'm on pins and needles, too. The snowfall we've had here in Delaware -- 18 inches --definitely will slow it down.
But I can wait! My wife, who's home on Christmas vacation, has standing orders not to tell me when it arrives. Why? First, I want a surprise; secondly, it would make my workday that much longer, knowing that kit is at home and I'm working!

Jeff


----------



## kimba32003

I'm having my kit delivered to my friend's house instead of mine because someone is always home at his house. I wouldn''t want it left on my doorstep unattended, where anyone could just walk off with it. 
Boy, I sure could use some of the weather you're having now; I just finished digging out of 20 inches of snow.
I must admit, getting this kit in time for Christmas has made me feel like a kid again--all excited with anticipation! 



Happy Holidays!
Dave[/QUOTE]

Hi Dave
I usually have my stuff sent here to work for security reasons, and it's always a nice surprise when you can lay one's hands on something new straight away and show off your new toys to workmates etc. I commence my Christmas leave on 24th Dec and I'd figured I would be home after that when J2 finally touches home.... Mind you, I won't be leaving my home until it arrives, I wouldn't want to risk missing the courier man !!!!!!!

Well all that snow shoveling Dave is going to keep you fit at least. But if you guys get "snowbound" you'll have a great excuse to stay in and work on all your models !! :thumbsup: :hat:

We're expecting another 36.C day (97-98.F) again for Christmas here in Perth, thankfully I have a pool.........I'll be thinking of you guys as I'm sipping on a nice cold beer, floating around in it ! Our Santa over here wears bathers and sunblock SPF30 :tongue: 

I must admit too that this is the 1st Christmas in years where I've recaptured that child-like magic of anticipation, excitement and sheer happiness.. all due to this model arriving. reading all these and similar posts suggests the same with so many other people  it's quite heartening really.....:thumbsup: :hat:

happy holidays everyone from Down Under
Wayne


----------



## tardis61

Hi all,

While I'm waiting for the Jupiter to arrive, I noticed I have a smaller chariot by Lunar Models in the Garage , opened still in box. Is this is scale with the new Jupiter 2? Does anyone know?
Could I be THAT lucky?
Oh joy oh bliss,


----------



## rkoenn

As I mentioned elsewhere here my Jupiter 2 along with a C57D and 3 other kits will arrive on Xmas eve from Tower out of Reno. I was very fortunate in picking them up last Thursday when they had them in stock for the duration of 1 day only before selling out. However I was over on the other side of the state today and popped into a little mom and pop hobby shop in St. Petersburg I had never visited before and he had at least a half dozen Jupiter 2s and C57Ds in stock along with the Interplanetary UFO and others. A small shop dedicated to plastic models, Ralph's Hobby Shop. Neat to see something like this. And a guy who frequents this board was buying his Jupiter and opened it in the store so we could all see how much plastic was inside and it was loads. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## woof359

*which lunar*

Lunar made two chariot kits, i have the ones that about the same size as the JL die cast, way to small, never seen the other in person but i think its about the size of a slot car. shood be about right.


----------



## liskorea317

woof359 said:


> Lunar made to chariot kits, i have the ones that about the same size as the JL die cast, way to small, never seen the other in person but i think its about the size of a slot car. shood be about right.


The Lunar Chariot kits I have are a tiny version for their crash site diorama. The full size chariot was made in 1/35 scale and should be close to the new J2 scale. Moebius has tentative plans on releasing a small 1/35 scale chariot and pod, no?


----------



## Seaview

Mine landed yesterday; I haven't been as blown away by the sheer size of a kit since getting the Seaview 2 years ago; BEAUTIFUL! :hat:
As for Lunar Models, yes, the 1/35 scale Chariot scales very nice with the new Moebius Jupiter 2, and if you have one you can use it to keep the big guy company on the display table until Moebius comes out with his version within the next couple of years. 
Speaking of Lunar, now I'm wondering what to do with the two of those that I spent months working on ("in-flight" and "gear down" versions).


----------



## steviesteve

Got mine last night at a local hobby store- the only one they ordered! (lucky me...)
Waiting for my order from Steve the Man- hopefully today or tomorrow.

So I have a question for all the guys in the know on the Jupiter 2. I have not seen this question on any of the posts.

As I put the hull and some of the interior together last night, I noticed that the scanner hatches are not equi-distant from the main viewport. Is this the way it is? I always thought that they were equal distances from the viewport...

Thanks for your responses in advance-

Steve


----------



## Y3a

Here is the top of a 4 foot Jupiter 2 so you can see the positions of the hatches.


----------



## steviesteve

Thanks, Y3a. I learned something new about the J2. 
Now I just have to get over the 'this looks wrong to me' thought that keeps on repeating... LOL

After seeing the all the intricate detail on the freezing tube walls and gyroscope and astrogator- (not to mention the rest of the interior!) I couldn't believe that this was an error. 

Moebius rocks once again.


----------



## Capt. Krik

Frank, Dave, Gary, Ron and everyone involved with producing this kit,

Thank you!

Just received mine this morning. Once again Moebius has done their usual bang up job. I've just spent the past 2 hours drooling over the parts and instructions. This is just an awesome kit.


----------



## Gary K

steviesteve said:


> So I have a question for all the guys in the know on the Jupiter 2. I have not seen this question on any of the posts.
> 
> As I put the hull and some of the interior together last night, I noticed that the scanner hatches are not equi-distant from the main viewport. Is this the way it is? I always thought that they were equal distances from the viewport...
> 
> Thanks for your responses in advance-
> 
> Steve


On the Moebius kit, I put the portside roof hatch where it was on both studio plans and the 4-footer, and I aligned the stbd roof hatch relative to the location of the airlock and side porthole, which had to align with interior features.

The large rear hatch was designed to house the navigation blister, which accessed via the ship's elevator. Studio plans specified that the external hatch for the navigational blister was located toward the rear of the starboard half of the roof, 10-degrees from the center line of the ship. On my casting of the 4-foot model, though, the hatch was located 27-degrees from the center line. I reasoned that the position of the hatch on the 4-foot model had been changed to accommodate some internal mechanism – not a big deal, since the precise location of the hatch was not obvious on special effects shots from the show. I had no reason to believe that the location of the hatch on the full-scale 3-legged mock-up had been altered from the studio plans. Since the design objective of the Moebius model was not to slavishly copy a single version of the Jupiter 2, I decided to go with the designers’ original plan and place the hatch over the elevator. Ron Gross and others (most importantly, Dave Metzner) agreed with the decision. On the Moebius plans, my elevator was less than one-degree from the location for the nav blister hatch specified on the studio plans. One of problems associated with marrying the studio set with an exterior based on the hero model was the fact that I couldn't place the external hatch directly over the elevator, since the elevator was too far inboard. As a nod to the studio model, I moved the hatch on the Moebius kit outboard by a distance that was proportional to the studio model’s.

Gary


----------



## Ron Gross

Gary,
Allow me to extend a personal note of thanks for placing such a high priority on emulating the "hero" J2 contour and associated hull features as closely as possible. You know how I feel about this, since it was the primary basis for my own research a few years back. As I told you last year, I also agree with the subtle revisions for the sake of relevancy, such as slightly lowering the side porthole so that it makes more sense with future scale figures.

To all: Now that I have had the Moebius model in my hands for a few days, I can honestly say that I am extremely impressed with the statement made by the hull contour, which is evident immediately upon taking the two halves out of the box. They literally scream "hero J2 accuracy," which I feel they should.


----------



## BruceDownunder

Ron Gross said:


> Gary,
> 
> To all: Now that I have had the Moebius model in my hands for a few days, I can honestly say that I am extremely impressed with the statement made by the hull contour, which is evident immediately upon taking the two halves out of the box. They literally scream "hero J2 accuracy," which I feel they should.


You must have got a different kit to me then, Ron. :freak:
Mine screamed "put us together and whizz us around the room making whirring noises!"
Which is exactly what I did.


----------



## spock62

My Jupiter II kit arrived today and I feel it's the best effort yet from the guys at Moebius. Everyone involved with this kit should be proud of what they accomplished, it's that good. Been waiting for a kit to do justice to the Jupiter II since watching the show as a kid, the Polar Lights kit was good, the Moebius kit is great. Even after seeing some of the photos posted, I wasn't prepared for just how big the kit is, I just about have space to display it!
Everything from the painting on the box to the well thought out and illustrated instructions to the level of detail and accuracy, decals and sheet of the history of the ship is terrific. If anyone is on the fence about wither or not to shell out the cash for this model, go ahead and make that purchase, you won't be disappointed. 
Again, a big thank you to Frank, Dave, Gary, Don and whomever else was involved in producing this kit, you've made a Lost in Space geek very happy! Also, a shout out to Steve at CultTVman's for getting the kit out so quickly, it's always a pleasure to deal with him. Now to clear off that workstation...


----------



## steviesteve

Thanks, Gary. I appreciate the detail info, and all the thought and effort you put into this kit!


----------



## Gary K

steviesteve said:


> Thanks, Gary. I appreciate the detail info, and all the thought and effort you put into this kit!


You're very welcome. Actually, I was being selfish and designed the model that *I* had wanted since the show debuted.

I want to give a shout-out to Fred Barr, who produced the colorful instruction booklet. The model's decals hadn't yet been made when Fred was finishing up with the instructions, so he Photoshopped my decal artwork onto the photos. A few minor boo-boos were discovered in the paint job, so Fred painted the corrections onto the photos with Photoshop. The corrections came too late to be included in the printed instructions, but a PDF file with the corrections will be posted at the Moebius website.

Gary


----------



## NTRPRZ

Got my Jupiter II today and have taken a quick look at it. 
It is, of course, absolutely gorgeous. I plan to build it pretty much out of the box. I might light a few things if I can figure out how to do so.
One thing I think I will do is modify the rear landing leg so that instead of stairs it contains things like storage lockers. We never saw the rear leg, so I figure I can get away with that.
One other thing for the folks who have worked with the kit. I'd rather have the freezing tubes open. Is it possible to do this jus by not using half the clear plastic tube?

Jeff


----------



## gareee

I think they tried to deliver mine today.. because of the roads, I have to pick it up tomorrow, so we'll see.

Crossed fingers!


----------



## fendbacker

received my kit today 
hats off to cultman everytime i order thru that company i rarely
wait any longer than 5 days for my items to arrive


----------



## fastlap

*J2 is here!*

My J2 has landed also. Took a look inside and examined the bags of parts. My daughter and wife thought I was nuts. My daughter said....so what's this Jupiter 2? Silly girl,..... way too much college life. I need to sit her down in front of the "Derelict" episode. 

Many thanks to Frank, Dave, Gary, and Ron. This is truly a piece of art!!!

Gary Fast


----------



## Robert Hargrave

The Jupiter 2 has arrived in Phoenix Arizona..... Opened my Christmas gift as soon as I got home from work, fantastic. put it up side by side of my PL J-2 and the pictures posted earlier of the two kits together does not show the true size of this beauty. Already started making a list of things going to the scrap box, out with the translater in with the flight recorder reels. Out with the magna panels behind the stasis tubes in with solid scratch built panels, several control panels to be drilled out or sanded and new buttons, switches and dials installed. Last I have never done lighting but this beauty must have a rotating power core, happy, happy, happy drool, drool.


----------



## ClubTepes

Got mine yesterday.

Holy cow.
I'm not to up on the details of the J-2, but Gary, If the 1/350 TOS Enterprise is half as good, you'll have been involved in make two of the best model kits ever offered for two of sci-fi's most iconic spaceship subjects.
Way to go.

Now Moebius, how about a nice big Space 1999 Eagle. Based on the 102' length.


----------



## gareee

Ack! My J2 DID arrive... but its a present, and I'm not allowed to open the shipping box until tomorrow!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

Hat's off to Cultvman yet again for coming through in a pinch!


----------



## teslabe

gareee said:


> Ack! My J2 DID arrive... but its a present, and I'm not allowed to open the shipping box until tomorrow!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> Hat's off to Cultvman yet again for coming through in a pinch!


I know what you mean, mine came today and will not be able to open it til
tomorrow...... A big thank you to Steve for his very fast shipping,
he always does a great job......:thumbsup: And a big thank you to the 
Moebius team, I can't wait to open this package open......
I'd like to wish everyone in the group a Very Marry Christmas and a Very 
Safe and Happy New Years........:wave:


----------



## glw1960

I just got mine about a half hour ago and the first thing out of my mouth was "oh my god....it's HUGE". It's molded in two colors, light grey and white, (in addition to all the clear parts). It will be built in-flight. The instructions are in color and very detailed as well as the painting guide. All in all, the best model I've ever owned. Heck of a X-mas eve. 

Happy holidays to all!!!

Gary,
Houston, TX


----------



## RSN

God bless us all, EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HabuHunter32

Woo Hoo! Got mine yesterday! Cant open it untill Christmas morning but at least I got to see that fantastic boxart before the wife wrapped it and put it under the tree! Looks like I'll have to wait for the hero gear but I blew a head gasket on my truck last night on the way home from work! Ouch $1500 bucks to fix it! As Smith would say...the pain..the pain!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ya Know, I don't know if you fellas have had a Chance to Dry Fit your J2 Yet(The guys who don't have to wait until Christmas Morning that is.Lol..),But this kit goes together very,very Smoothly!

And any worries about taking the hull Off or puttining it back on is Nonsense!!!

Ive done it Many, Many Times!!!!

Can't wait until My friend Paul from Paragrafix gets in the Decal/Photo-etch Kit!


Oh, and...

*Merry Merry Christmas everyone!!!!*


----------



## rkoenn

Mine came in from Tower a couple of hours ago. The whole box with all the kits I ordered was quite large. The Jupiter 2 and the C57D took up over half the box. I still haven't opened it but will probably peek inside tonight. My building time is being taken up by my Invisible Man which is about 85% complete.


----------



## teslabe

beatlepaul said:


> Can't wait until My friend Paul from Paragrafix gets in the Decal/Photo-etch Kit!
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> *Merry Merry Christmas everyone!!!!*


I know, I did a preorder for two sets yesterday and most likely will order one more
next month. It's going to make a great kit even better with the photo-etch parts making a nice light block and the decals adding that live look I could never do with paint.......


----------



## glw1960

Yep beatlepaul, it seems everything goes together easily. I've got the window frame, in-flight fusion core, and landing gear doors already glued in place. Just fantastic. The hulls fit very nicely.

Gary


----------



## Paulbo

beatlepaul said:


> And any worries about taking the hull Off or puttining it back on is Nonsense!!!
> 
> I've done it Many, Many Times!!!!
> 
> Can't wait until My friend Paul from Paragrafix gets in the Decal/Photo-etch Kit!


Mark: On Saturday I'll modify the pins and sockets to explain better what we talked about the other day and post a photo. I think it will make it even easier (mine's a little tough - possibly because it's a test shot that's been shipped in tight fitting boxes several times so there's warpage and/or because I don't have the floor mounted in place).

Basically it's just a matter of rounding the ends of the pins and widening the openings of the sockets so they guide themselves together easier.

And Merry Christmas right back at you!


----------



## Gemini1999

Shipping update - mine appears to be coming in the long way around. It was shipped from the Northern east coast on the 22nd and now it's in Pensacola, FL. I'm sure that it's because of the weather, but it's still a long way from the West Coast.

I've waited this long for this kit, I can wait a while longer.

Bryan


----------



## woof359

mine came today, along with a section of the Atlanta Evening Post, love getting packing material from other parts of the country (-:

man this thing is huge !!!


----------



## djnick66

I popped mine open tonight. Its pretty nice. The upper and lower hull parts fit together well OOTB. There is some flash around the edge to remove, but nothing major. It's very impressive! 

Some of the small parts are broken though... perhaps some special packing like the way the clear lab glass in the Dr. Jekyll kit were wrapped in plastic foam? 

You do get a small decal sheet.


----------



## JohnGuard

dear santa,

i know your real busy tonight and i may not get my J2 for xmas, so please ask one of your elves to drop it off when he can.
thank you

John


----------



## LGFugate

Mine came today from CultTVMan. OMG!! This thing makes the Seaview kit look small! (Okay, I know the Seaview is 39 inches long, and the J2 is only 18 inches in diameter, but it just LOOKS bigger! I haven't seen any damaged parts in mine yet. The elevator cage looks fine.

Dave, Frank, Gary and Ron, if this doesn't qualify you all for Sainthood, I don't know what will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, and Merry Christmas!

Larry
:thumbsup:


----------



## Punchcard76

I got my J2 Xmas eve via USPS Priority from CultTvMan !!

I will not open it until Xmas with the rest of my presents. :hat:

Thank you Dave & Frank and the rest of the crew at Moebius !

Thank you Ron Gross for your wisdom !

Thank you Steve & crew at CultTvMan !

Merry Xmas from all us little boys around the world !!! :lol:

Don. :woohoo:


----------



## glw1960

Has anyone noted the maneuvering thrusters on the lower hull perimeter? Just another little detail that shows the labor of love that went into this kit.

Gary


----------



## robiwon

Now that a lot of people have the actual kit in hand, here's a question. How does the sharp edge look where the two hull halves join? Is it a sharp edge, gap like the PL J2, not too bad, looks freakin awesome, etc????


----------



## gareee

WOW!Opened mine today, and the sheer number of parts really impresses! The instructions are almost too well done! I kinda miss the old black n white foldout things.. LOL!

After seeing the old PL J2 before, even my wife was impressed by the new larger better Moebius kit, and usually she hardly notices anything.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

robiwon said:


> Now that a lot of people have the actual kit in hand, here's a question. How does the sharp edge look where the two hull halves join? Is it a sharp edge, gap like the PL J2, not too bad, looks freakin awesome, etc????


 

*LOOKS FREAKIN AWESOME! The good folks at Moebius Nailed the profile:thumbsup:*


----------



## Gary K

glw1960 said:


> Has anyone noted the maneuvering thrusters on the lower hull perimeter? Just another little detail that shows the labor of love that went into this kit.
> 
> Gary


No thrusters are shown on studio plans of the ship, but in several scenes of the thrusters in action, a stream of gas was shown being fired sideways, from a point below the ship’s outer rim. Since there were nine pairs of firing buttons and indicator lights on the “LIFT OFF READY ROCKETS” panel, I assumed there were nine thrusters. For a real-life reaction control system, you’d need more than nine thrusters, and manual activation of each thruster is an awkward procedure, at best; however, since this was an Irwin Allen production, the normal rules of logic did not apply. 

For the Moebius model, I designed three sideways-firing thrusters, spaced 120-degrees apart (with one thruster firing directly aft), plus six downwards-firing thrusters, spaced 60-degrees apart. In my design, I’m assuming that the six downward-firing thrusters would assist with landings and take-offs, while the other three thrusters would be used to make course changes. Not a perfect solution, but I dare say I believe I put more thought into the thrusters than the show’s producers did. Of course, if a modeler objects to the presence of thrusters on their model, a few dabs of putty should solve the problem in short order.

The Other Gary


----------



## gareee

I really have no isse at all with practical improvements in the ship design. Adding the thrusters adds a more realistic detail, that odds are, they would have added, had they thought about it back then.


The Other Other Gary


----------



## Gary K

gareee said:


> Adding the thrusters adds a more realistic detail, that odds are, they would have added, had they thought about it back then.
> 
> 
> The Other Other Gary


They showed one thruster in action several times, but I doubt that Uncle Irwin would have paid for 8 more! They never even put a recessed airlock door on the hero model or updated it with the rear porthole that appeared on the interior set's back wall in the 2nd season. Even as a kid, I kept asking, "Why can't they appoint ME as the show's technical advisor?" At least, now we've got our own styrene versions of the ship that we can modify to our heart's contents!

The Other Other Other Gary


----------



## gareee

Well, tv audiences weren't as critical back then, and IMHO there was more suspension of disbelief.

If lost in space premiered in this day n age, it would be cancelled in 4 episodes, like half the the shows that never get a chance today.

The Other Other Other OTHER Gary


----------



## teslabe

I couldn't wait to open that nice big box under the tree, I'm still jumping around the room in my "bunny foot jammies"......LOL:lol: This kit is just
FREAKIN AWESOME......:thumbsup: This is going to be a great New Year and
don't see me leaving my hobby room for a few months at least......


----------



## fastlap

Just started to look through all the bags of parts. This is going to be so cool!!

The other, much less known Gary from the slot car forums, where there are only a couple Gary's, so it's much less confusing to all the Gary's.....Gary.:tongue:


----------



## woof359

the heck with thrusters, how you gonna add missle launching abilities (-:

this kit from the box art to the best instruction sheet I have ever seen is a great. frank you did a fantastic job of putting it all together. many thanks.


----------



## Mark Dorais

:wave:I don't have mine yet........ MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


----------



## Gary K

woof359 said:


> the heck with thrusters, how you gonna add missle launching abilities (-:


Bite your tongue, you woebegone Woofster! I put hatches for the Chariot and Space Pod on the J2, even though neither vehicle would actually fit inside the ship, but I drew the line at the ridiculous rocket firing controls. I swear - some of the show's writers must have been on drugs! :lol:

Gary


----------



## Paulbo

Gary K said:


> I swear - some of the show's writers must have been on drugs!


It *was* the Sixties.:freak:


----------



## ClubTepes

gareee said:


> Well, tv audiences weren't as critical back then, and IMHO there was more suspension of disbelief.
> 
> 
> The Other Other Other OTHER Gary


Not to mention that people back then simply weren't so techno savvy.


----------



## Rl3058

Alpha Control.......this is Jupiter 2 preparing for landing



gareee said:


> WOW!Opened mine today, and the sheer number of parts really impresses!


----------



## Dar

Rl3058 said:


> Alpha Control.......this is Jupiter 2 preparing for landing


Cool. I should be getting mine tommorow. They have to be signed for and unfortunately I most likely will still be at work.


----------



## j2man

I got mine last Tuesday from Culttvman. I have been home with a upper respiratory infection have almost completed the thing. Dave's painting examples have been life-savers. My only complaint is my inability to handle the decals very well. I have shredded the central natigation marking lines. The scanner decals are much too small for the design of the control panel. Other than that, my model is exactly what I always freekin wanted! All I have to do is paint the floors and the outer hull (still deciding on the sliding hatch).....Can't decide which fusion core I like best either. Choices Choices Choices.


----------



## kimba32003

I feel like the kid who gets picked last for team sports...............All you lucky guys have received and started your models. I'm standing by the side lines, empty handed and still waiting (
I've got 3 x models coming, 1 from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse (shipped on the 20th Dec) and 2 x from Cultman (shipped 23rd Dec) ..... and still not one of them has arrived (
Oh the Pain, the Pain (

But my enthusiasm has not waned, I'm enjoying and reading all your posts and pics, getting some good ideas for any modifications and add ons. keep up the good work guys !
More pics please !!!!

Wayne


----------



## Dar

I ordered mine the 26th from rcslot and its already coming in tommorow. But as I said I most likely wont be home. I ordered 3 for myself as well Kimba.($76each total with shipping and insurance) I was actually surprised I was still able to find it below $80 at such a late ordering date. I figured this is probably the last time the J2 will be done for a very long time or maybe not ever again in my lifetime, so i figured I should get 3 to commemorate it.:thumbsup:

Be patient. At least we got to savor our excitement a few days more than the early recievers.:lol:


----------



## Gemini1999

kimba32003 said:


> I feel like the kid who gets picked last for team sports...............All you lucky guys have received and started your models. I'm standing by the side lines, empty handed and still waiting (
> I've got 3 x models coming, 1 from Ballzanos Hobby Warehouse (shipped on the 20th Dec) and 2 x from Cultman (shipped 23rd Dec) ..... and still not one of them has arrived (
> Oh the Pain, the Pain (
> 
> But my enthusiasm has not waned, I'm enjoying and reading all your posts and pics, getting some good ideas for any modifications and add ons. keep up the good work guys !
> More pics please !!!!


Wayne -

Don't feel bad - I'm still waiting for mine that I ordered from Ballzanos (also shipped on 12/20), but no joy yet. I even sent them an email over the weekend, but they've not responded. I'm waiting patiently though...

Bryan


----------



## kimba32003

Hi guys
Thanks for the consoling words Bryan, it does make me feel better knowing that I'm not the only one still waiting !! If patience is a virtue, I'd say we're pretty virtuous at this point , LOL !!


----------



## Dar

Is Ballzanos all auction or did they sell the J2 at a fixed price?


----------



## kimba32003

Dar said:


> I ordered mine the 26th from rcslot and its already coming in tommorow. But as I said I most likely wont be home. I ordered 3 for myself as well Kimba.($76each total with shipping and insurance) I was actually surprised I was still able to find it below $80 at such a late ordering date. I figured this is probably the last time the J2 will be done for a very long time or maybe not ever again in my lifetime, so i figured I should get 3 to commemorate it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Be patient. At least we got to savor our excitement a few days more than the early recievers.:lol:


Very true Dar
I'm making a list of additions and modifications that I'll be making to mine once it arrives. I LOVE the idea of the Pod backdrop beyond it's hatch, a simple but realistic modification any of us could make !! The trials and experimentations of everyone else is making for great reading here, I think Ductapeforever's sliding hatch doors are MAGNIFICENT and he's been exceptional in his photo documentation and instructions in sharing his techniques. 
Keep up the good work guys !
Wayne


----------



## kimba32003

Dar said:


> Is Ballzanos all auction or did they sell the J2 at a fixed price?


It was fixed price Dar, $78 from memory ? or was it $87, still cheap though !


----------



## Dar

kimba32003 said:


> It was fixed price Dar, $78 from memory ? or was it $87, still cheap though !


Cool. Im going to have to put them on my favorites list. They have nothing up right now. But those prices sound good.:thumbsup: Can never have too many options when it comes to models or other scifi collectables.


----------



## kimba32003

Dar said:


> I figured this is probably the last time the J2 will be done for a very long time or maybe not ever again in my lifetime, so i figured I should get 3 to commemorate it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Be patient. At least we got to savor our excitement a few days more than the early recievers.:lol:


I totally agree too Dar............mind you, this Moebius model looks so damn fine in accuracy and detail, why would anyone try and "re-invent the wheel"
Does anyone know if Moebius is limiting their production number though ??
That's why I've ordered my 3, in case this model becomes scarce further down the track, I at least want my in-flight model, my landing gear model and a back-up, just in case
Wayne :wave:


----------



## kimba32003

Hey Dar
Checkout ebay, that's where I ordered mine from Ballzanos, there's still some J2's going very cheap, I saw some yesterday in the $70's and $80's range !


----------



## Punchcard76

The last present to leave the tree area !!! 

Into the workshop, lock the door.... :devil:


----------



## Steve H

Gary K said:


> They showed one thruster in action several times, but I doubt that Uncle Irwin would have paid for 8 more! They never even put a recessed airlock door on the hero model or updated it with the rear porthole that appeared on the interior set's back wall in the 2nd season. Even as a kid, I kept asking, "Why can't they appoint ME as the show's technical advisor?" At least, now we've got our own styrene versions of the ship that we can modify to our heart's contents!
> 
> The Other Other Other Gary


Well, you know why, if they changed the model they wouldn't be able to use stock effects footage...no, wait, they sure didn't care during Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea...(8 window! 4window! 8 window!) 

As to the thruster, I don't think they even BUILT a thruster, I think they got a tight shot of a part of the hull (maybe the 10 footer?), had a guy out of frame with a CO2 tank and *fwoooosh* thruster. IA LOVED him some CO2 tanks.

the days of running hoses from a model to a freon tank to get an effect were a few years in the future still. 

But I'm glad you put thruster ports in. I think you thought of just about everything. I really want to get one of these now! I suspect when Platz releases it in Japan they're going to go nuts for it.

Moebius has a sure winner here. I salute all involved for the massive hard work, skill and love they put into the product!


----------



## Dar

Well just recieved mine. 3 out of the 4 boxes were in excellent condition. One was slightly crushed so I opened that one to inspect it. Unfortunately one of the locator pins on the floor for the cockpit console was broken. I dont think this will be a problem though.(I told my brother its his kit anyways.:lol

Lots of parts and many that are extremely fragile. I was scared to put the elevator cage back in for fear of breaking it, so I left it out.:freak:

Very nice so far.:thumbsup: I do like the addition of those thruster ports.:thumbsup:
I probably wont go beyond a general unboxing for a while. I dont have the room to spread it all out right now and i probably wont get started on it for a while anyways.(I still have many house projects that need to be finished)


----------



## kimba32003

Congratulations Dar
I'm REALLY, REALLY optimistic that mine WILL arrive today...(the power of positive thinking !!!) Enjoy your build up !!

Wayne


----------



## Moebius

No limit on them. Not sure why anyone would be out of them at this point, as we have plenty in our Florida and Seattle warhouses. There were plenty of delays on the part of our freight company, some tooks weeks to arrive. The trucker blamed it on weather, but I can't be so sure of that for the time it took!


----------



## Dave in RI

Gemini1999 said:


> Wayne -
> 
> Don't feel bad - I'm still waiting for mine that I ordered from Ballzanos (also shipped on 12/20), but no joy yet. I even sent them an email over the weekend, but they've not responded. I'm waiting patiently though...
> 
> Bryan


If any of you guys hear anything from Ballzanos over the weekend, please let me know. I bought one from him on eBay on Dec. 17th, got a DC# indicating impending shipment on the 19th, and nothing else since then! At first I figured since I live in the next town over I should get it in no time flat--Christmas rush or no. Now I'm a bit puzzled and worried. If I don't get it by this weekend, I'll write him to find out what's the delay.

Dave


----------



## Gemini1999

Dave in RI said:


> If any of you guys hear anything from Ballzanos over the weekend, please let me know. I bought one from him on eBay on Dec. 17th, got a DC# indicating impending shipment on the 19th, and nothing else since then! At first I figured since I live in the next town over I should get it in no time flat--Christmas rush or no. Now I'm a bit puzzled and worried. If I don't get it by this weekend, I'll write him to find out what's the delay.


Dave -

I've sent 2 communications to Ballzanos - one this past Saturday and one this past Tuesday. No responses, so I'm taking it to the next level and getting PayPal to intercede to get the seller to respond. I'll let you know what I find out - at this point, I'm ready to go buy the bloody thing somewhere locally if I find one.

Bryan


----------



## Dave in RI

Thanks, Bryan. 
I went to Ballzanos' eBay feedback to see if anyone else who bought the kit the same time I did had left any feedback. Sure enough, someone who bought the kit on the same day as me had already got it and left feedback. Now, I'm only a few towns over from Providence, so I don't understand this delay.
I decided to write him through eBay about this and am now awaiting a response. If I don't hear back from him by Monday, I will have to do the same as you and escalate to force a response.


----------



## kimba32003

Dave in RI said:


> Thanks, Bryan.
> I went to Ballzanos' eBay feedback to see if anyone else who bought the kit the same time I did had left any feedback. Sure enough, someone who bought the kit on the same day as me had already got it and left feedback. Now, I'm only a few towns over from Providence, so I don't understand this delay.
> I decided to write him through eBay about this and am now awaiting a response. If I don't hear back from him by Monday, I will have to do the same as you and escalate to force a response.


Hi Bryan and Dave
I know mine has furthest to come, all the way to Perth, Australia, but I'm a little frustrated too with the delay from Ballzanos. I requested tracking so I could keep progress on it's arrival, but have received NOTHING, zilch, zip, no emails in 12 days since my original email informing me it had been shipped !!

and now another public holiday is here and the weekend follows so I know for certain that I won't be seeing my Jupiter 2 for at least another 3 days ???

A 4 to 5 day shipping agreement will be over a 2 week wait  

Wayne


----------



## Gemini1999

kimba32003 said:


> Hi Bryan and Dave
> I know mine has furthest to come, all the way to Perth, Australia, but I'm a little frustrated too with the delay from Ballzanos. I requested tracking so I could keep progress on it's arrival, but have received NOTHING, zilch, zip, no emails in 12 days since my original email informing me it had been shipped !!
> 
> and now another public holiday is here and the weekend follows so I know for certain that I won't be seeing my Jupiter 2 for at least another 3 days ???
> 
> A 4 to 5 day shipping agreement will be over a 2 week wait


I just got an email from Steve at Ballzanos today. He said that he didn't ship anything after 12/22/09 and went to Florida on holiday. He just got back and said that he's shipping all the orders next Monday. He said that I should get mine by Wednesday of next week. I presume that other shipments close to the Northeast will arrive sooner. I imagine that a shipment to Perth will take the better part of a week. At least I got an explanation as to why he wasn't responding to emails.

Bryan


----------



## kimba32003

Gemini1999 said:


> I just got an email from Steve at Ballzanos today. He said that he didn't ship anything after 12/22/09 and went to Florida on holiday. He just got back and said that he's shipping all the orders next Monday. He said that I should get mine by Wednesday of next week. I presume that other shipments close to the Northeast will arrive sooner. I imagine that a shipment to Perth will take the better part of a week. At least I got an explanation as to why he wasn't responding to emails.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks for that news Bryan !
as you say, that does make sense for the no emails... so at least mine was shipped before the 22nd, so I should hope and expect a delivery early next week....fingers crossed:thumbsup:...........time will tell !

all the best and Happy New Year from Perth
Wayne


----------



## Dave in RI

Thanks, Bryan!

Why couldn't he just contact his buyers with that simple explaination before he left, instead of just leaving us hanging to guess?

*sheesh*


----------



## Dave in RI

I *FINALLY* got my kit today!!! :hat:
*sound of choir singing _Hallelujah_*

As soon as I'm off the computer, I'm going to open it :BUT: I'm taking pictures of every step of taking it out of the box--from what I've read here, they are tricky putting back in unless they are put back exactly the same way.


----------



## Seaview

Congratulations on finally getting your kit; as you can see, it was worth the interminable wait!


----------



## Gemini1999

Dave in RI said:


> I *FINALLY* got my kit today!!! :hat:
> *sound of choir singing _Hallelujah_*
> 
> As soon as I'm off the computer, I'm going to open it :BUT: I'm taking pictures of every step of taking it out of the box--from what I've read here, they are tricky putting back in unless they are put back exactly the same way.


That's good news - you were the closest out of the 3 of us that were still waiting. I'm still a bit dubious on what Steve told me. I haven't seen any movement on the original tracking number I was provided. If the kit isn't delivered by tomorrow afternoon, I'm filing a claim with PayPal to light a fire under this guy.

I'm happy for you, though!

Bryan


----------



## woof359

I sent my Mom a box of stuff for Christmas 2 weeks before XMas, sent it 2nd day air, she got it the day after christmas, man was I POed


----------



## Dave in RI

Gemini1999 said:


> That's good news - you were the closest out of the 3 of us that were still waiting. I'm still a bit dubious on what Steve told me. I haven't seen any movement on the original tracking number I was provided. If the kit isn't delivered by tomorrow afternoon, I'm filing a claim with PayPal to light a fire under this guy.
> 
> I'm happy for you, though!
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Seaview and Bryan!

Bryan,
I noticed with my kit there was NO movement indication from USPS until it reached my local post office--then I got an e-mail from them telling me it arrived. ( I got the e-mail because I requested them to do so. You can do the same at their website).


----------



## Gemini1999

Dave in RI said:


> I noticed with my kit there was NO movement indication from USPS until it reached my local post office--then I got an e-mail from them telling me it arrived. ( I got the e-mail because I requested them to do so. You can do the same at their website).


Dave -

I kept checking the USPS website as you said, but no movement there. I was home around the time the mail comes and I was starting to get a bit riled because I didn't think that the model would come, but then there was a knock at the door.... It was the postman and he had my package! I'm glad that the wait is over.

I just couldn't believe the size of the box - it was much larger than I anticipated. It's just so amazing of how much larger the Moebius kit is and it's just another 6 inches bigger in diameter. I opened the box to make sure that everything was there. I also wanted to check the parts to see if there was any warping, but everything was perfect.

I really enjoyed reading the glossy color stuff that came with the model. The 2 page history of the Jupiter 2 and the genesis of this model was very interesting to read. I was also impressed by the assembly/painting instruction booklet that came with the model. In color with pictures of each assembly showing colors and decal placement.

I just had to take a few parts out of the bags - I took out both halves of the model and the finned fusion core just to get an idea of how big the model will be when it's assembled. Very impressive!

Looking at the assembly instructions and seeing how everything goes together was very impressive as well. The model seems to be designed to be constructed quite easily and looks rather sturdy once assembled. I think that I'm just going to build the model right from the box using the decals and paint instructions provided. The only modification will be the addition of fusion core and dome lighting - at least for right now. Depending on how the landing gear looks, I might just stick with it, but I haven't ruled out the aftermarket gear kit, which is still a consideration.

This really is a fantastic model and I can't find fault with any of it - this is the kit that so many of us have waited for and it's finally here. I can't wait to get started on it. 

Thanks to the folks at Moebius and all that contributed to the creation of this kit. It really is a work of art.

Bryan


----------



## AJ-1701

I got mine today... I got mine today...:woohoo:

It only took a few days to get across the pond to Sydney but almost 10 days to get from there to brisbane??? Anyway when I handed over my little red card to say that I had an item to collect old mate in the post office said to me that it was a decent size parcle I just smiled smuggly and said I knew it would be.  But then he brought it out to the counter... All you blokes said it was big but *struth*. 

On getting it home I opened up the outer carton to find that the actual kit box wasn't that much smaller!! Now I don't plan on kicking off this build for a bit till I've sorted what am parts I want and can financialy justify, but you still have to check it out. Which of coarse I did.... But before and during taking it all out of the box I took some pics so I could put it all back in the box...

All I can say is *Wow*!!! The level of detail and volume of parts go above and beyond. I have not taken anything out of the bags yet but I checked it all out under strong scrutiny and it all looks beaut no warped or twited bits and no broken pieces to be seen. Then there is the beautiful glossy colour instruction/referance sheets...:thumbsup: 

I know it's been said before but Frank, Dave, Gary, Ron and the rest of the Moebius family have really given me my modeling Holly Grail. It's not just a model but a work of art indeed it's shows that it is a labour of love for the four mentioned and lets not forget to mention the chinese faction for top notch moulding and packing..

It is going to be soo much FUN doing this kit, designing the lighting will be a challenge, getting the interior looking sweet and then finaly displaying the beasty...:thumbsup: 

Thanks again Moebious and also to Steve over at Cult for a really excellent start to 2010.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Congradulations. Now build like there's no tomorrow...
Herb


----------



## gareee

Anyone else a bit intinimated by the kit? Its so well executed, that I don;t want to screw it up with a crap build.

I found what will probably be my main lighting for it yesterday... walmart has led holiday ribbon on sale for $3 a roll of 40 lights. They are the mini leds on very thin wire, perfect for the build and come in red, white, gold, and blue colors, and plug into the wall.

I'll probably get all the colors, and mix n match some leds from the strings.. maybe blue or red mixed with a white for some of the instrument lights. (Swapping the lights will require soldering.) 

I have an old led chaser string that was going to bew used for my old PL J2, so the engine lights will remain battery powered, unless IO can find a way to tie them into the led string.

I was planning for a flying "gear up" J2, but with the coming of scale pod and chariot, I'm rethinking that into a table display for all 3 items. Think is if I do that, I might want a landing diorama, and that'll mean a fairly large table display.

What to do....


----------



## Dar

This kit is so well done I dont think even a beginner could make a truely bad build. It looks like a decent exterior coat of paint as well as some interior paint will make this model a decent display piece. This model really does not need ANY modifications. Maybe add ons like lighting or a supply room but those really shouldnt be considered mods just add ons that really are not neccessary for a nice build.


----------



## gareee

Just got back after picking up some of those led ribbon lights.. if anyone wants to use houshold power for your J2 lights, they are and excellent buy for $3! The walmart here has fewer white light sets then any of the other colors, and these are in line mini led lights, probably perfect for the J2 build.

If you didn't want rotating lights in the engine, one string of these (48 lights) could probably do the entire ship, with steady on engine lights.


----------



## Dave in RI

I'm happy to hear you finally got your kit, Bryan! Now let's all hope Wayne from Down Under gets his soon too!

I knew this kit was going to be big, but I really didn't get the full realization until I held it in my hands. Looking around my house, I can see only 2 places where I could realistically display this monster:

On the coffee table in the middle of my living room.
Pro: center of room, will display nicely.
Con: not out of the way; may get knocked by accident.

On top of Refrigerator:
Pro: plenty of room, out of the way so will be safe.
Con: who the heck looks up there?

My only alternative is to buy another piece of furniture that will accomodate it, but I really don't want to do that. :sigh:


----------



## Dave in RI

gareee said:


> Anyone else a bit intinimated by the kit? Its so well executed, that I don;t want to screw it up with a crap build. SNIP



YES! Not only that, but there are so many great ideas that keep popping up around this forum, I don't want to begin then find out there is a much better/ neat way of doing something. 
Part of me wants to build it the safest way--straight out of the box. But I am intrigued by all the great ideas like making the airlock workable, or creating the crash doors. I don't know if I could pull it off successfully. I don't want to ruin this awesome kit.


----------



## Gemini1999

Dave in RI said:


> I'm happy to hear you finally got your kit, Bryan! Now let's all hope Wayne from Down Under gets his soon too!
> 
> I knew this kit was going to be big, but I really didn't get the full realization until I held it in my hands. Looking around my house, I can see only 2 places where I could realistically display this monster:
> 
> On the coffee table in the middle of my living room.
> Pro: center of room, will display nicely.
> Con: not out of the way; may get knocked by accident.
> 
> On top of Refrigerator:
> Pro: plenty of room, out of the way so will be safe.
> Con: who the heck looks up there?
> 
> My only alternative is to buy another piece of furniture that will accomodate it, but I really don't want to do that. :sigh:


Dave -

I had the same considerations - once built, where to put it. A friend of mine suggested hanging it from the ceiling, but I've got serious reservations with that. Given the weight of the completed model, not to mention the viewing angle, I had to rule that out. Besides, I prefer to display it with the landing gear down, not up. 

In my bedroom, I've got a TV armoire that has plenty of space (if I clear it off) to display it safely. My computer cabinet has room on top, but I'd have to move a few display items to shelves on the wall, which is not a big deal.

My biggest consideration is displaying it where it's still accessible and you can see inside the main viewport.

Like you, I look at some of the really stellar modifications that people are coming up with, but I really don't want to mess with the model, especially the exterior. If I changed something inside and it didn't work out, I could manage it, but making cuts, filling and sanding on a model of this size and expense...not so much. I think that with the painting instructions provided, I'd be happy with the model built box stock.

As I said earlier, aftermarket landing gear might be a possiblity and dome/fusion core lighting is a certainty. I've considered some kind of lighting for the interior, but that's on a back burner.

Bryan


----------



## Seaview

Dave in RI said:


> YES! Not only that, but there are so many great ideas that keep popping up around this forum, I don't want to begin then find out there is a much better/ neat way of doing something.
> Part of me wants to build it the safest way--straight out of the box. But I am intrigued by all the great ideas like making the airlock workable, or creating the crash doors. I don't know if I could pull it off successfully. I don't want to ruin this awesome kit.


 
Listen to the part of you that wants to build it the safest way; straight out of the box.
Start with the landing gear, then the fusion core, then the pillars...


----------



## kimba32003

Dave in RI said:


> I'm happy to hear you finally got your kit, Bryan! Now let's all hope Wayne from Down Under gets his soon too!
> 
> :sigh:


Hi Dave

Wooooohoooo ..... 2 of my 3 J2's landed on Tuesday, Jan 5th. I've been too busy painting and building to get online till now ! Although they didn't arrive in time for Christmas, They DID arrive the day before my birthday, so I'm a happy chappy ! I immediately grabbed the colour chart / instructions and raced down to the hobby store to grab what colours I needed and proceeded to get crackin' on this beauty !!!! '
I'm still waiting on my last Jupiter 2 from Ballanoz (?) the other 2 were from cultman.

I want to do this build right, so I'm taking my time and doing it very precisely, the temptation though to just glue it all together is overwhelming :tongue:!!!
I also ordered the masks but they are yet to arrive, good thing I'm an artist ....I have a steady hand and am good with intricate paint work !

all the best Dave
Wayne from DownUnder


----------



## kimba32003

Gemini1999 said:


> Dave -
> 
> I really enjoyed reading the glossy color stuff that came with the model. The 2 page history of the Jupiter 2 and the genesis of this model was very interesting to read. I was also impressed by the assembly/painting instruction booklet that came with the model. In color with pictures of each assembly showing colors and decal placement.
> 
> Bryan


Hi Bryan

glad to hear yours arrived safely too !! I've only opened one of my 2 so far and have started some paint and construct on the legs/ struts / stairs and flight deck consoles so far. I too was intrigued by the 2 page glossy "history" sheet provided. That was a nice added bonus with some interesting retro-info !! 

one concern I have so far.....I've tried a dry fit with the legs up into the docking wells and gee ?...it's really a tight fit, I STILL haven't been able to correctly mount them into place, merely because I don't want anything to go "SNAP" when I'm tying to slot them into place !! Has anyone else come across this problem ?

Wayne


----------



## Paulbo

Dave in RI said:


> I knew this kit was going to be big, but I really didn't get the full realization until I held it in my hands. Looking around my house, I can see only 2 places where I could realistically display this monster: ...


I was fiddling about with the kit today, taking some photographs of the replacement gear for Ron Gross, and the indentation on the bottom of the fusion core suddenly struck me as he perfect place to install a mounting rod. It could be connected to a wall mount at a perfect viewing height.

Just a thought.


----------



## kimba32003

Paulbo said:


> I was fiddling about with the kit today, taking some photographs of the replacement gear for Ron Gross, and the indentation on the bottom of the fusion core suddenly struck me as he perfect place to install a mounting rod. It could be connected to a wall mount at a perfect viewing height.
> 
> Just a thought.


I like your idea regarding the wall mount Paulbo, you could use one of those "swivel" tv platform arms, that way the ship could be examined / manouvered to different viewing angles with minimal handling !!! I wouldn't want to be drilling holes through mine to suspend with wires ! :freak:

Wayne


----------



## GKvfx

kimba32003 said:


> .... I wouldn't want to be drilling holes through mine to suspend with wires !.....



Why not? That's what they did on the show!

Gene


----------



## AJ-1701

Paulbo said:


> I was fiddling about with the kit today, taking some photographs of the replacement gear for Ron Gross, and the indentation on the bottom of the fusion core suddenly struck me as he perfect place to install a mounting rod. It could be connected to a wall mount at a perfect viewing height.
> 
> Just a thought.


MMM...not a bad thought at that Paul. I was wondering how I was going to mount it as my first concept for a display is a 3D version of Rons box art...




kimba32003 said:


> I like your idea regarding the wall mount Paulbo, you could use one of those "swivel" tv platform arms, that way the ship could be examined / manouvered to different viewing angles with minimal handling !!! I wouldn't want to be drilling holes through mine to suspend with wires ! :freak:
> 
> Wayne


Never been keen on those swivel mounts almost lost a $5K projector off one. 



GKvfx said:


> Why not? That's what they did on the show!
> 
> Gene


Agreed Gene. As for the wires you could power up the interior lighting with them, one for pos and one for neg and the other/s as a stabalizer. Infact you could use the 4 little thruster indents (if thats what they are??) in the bottom hull to run the wires out of to sit on the outside so you could still remove to top to check out the interior... 

As Paulbo said " Just a thought"

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## AJ-1701

And I guess I to like Gareee am a litle intimidated by it  but I've no doubt that it will be as well engineered as the previous kits Moebius has done so that it'll almost want to fall together... :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo

kimba32003 said:


> Iyou could use one of those "swivel" tv platform arms


While working on my parts, I use almost the same idea: I've got one of those old computer monitor arms that you bolt onto a desk to make the screen moveable and rotate-able. I put the J2 (or whatever model I'm working on) on that so it stays off the (cluttered) workbench and I can look at everything at a good viewing height without having to hold it in my hands.


----------



## gareee

AJ-1701 said:


> And I guess I to like Gareee am a litle intimidated by it  but I've no doubt that it will be as well engineered as the previous kits Moebius has done so that it'll almost want to fall together... :thumbsup:


Its just that I've wanted this baby for about 40 years, and I don't wanna screw it up.. LOL!

Thats why I wanted more clear parts, like the front consoles for lighting, I can easily paint the sides silver, but cutting out the tops and replacing them with something clear and decals is a hell of a lot more work.


----------



## Dar

Dave in RI said:


> YES! Not only that, but there are so many great ideas that keep popping up around this forum, I don't want to begin then find out there is a much better/ neat way of doing something.
> Part of me wants to build it the safest way--straight out of the box. But I am intrigued by all the great ideas like making the airlock workable, or creating the crash doors. I don't know if I could pull it off successfully. I don't want to ruin this awesome kit.


No reason you cant start it now Dave.(If you have the time that is) Many of these ideas, like working airlock doors, crash shutters,observation room, pod bay, etc. were all done on the PL by many. Most of the add ons done on that kit can be done the same way on this one. Theres tons of reference materials on several PL builds online. Unless you are going to cut into the model I think theres little chance you can screw it up. 

I decided no working exterior hatch. I figure once you cut into it, some of the plastic material comes off and you will have a slight gap between the door and frame. So a trim piece will have to be created to close that gap. I didnt want to ruin the perfect exterior look of the ship so I decided against that one. NOW the interior hatch could be done without that problem.


----------



## B-9

I got my J-2 yesterday. It's impressive to say the least. It's snowing here at the moment and it's the kind of day I used to build kits as a kid 40 some years ago. Memories...

Many of you folks are doing incredible work on your J-2s - I'm impressed. I can see I'll be adding more detail than I originally thought. Everyone - post photos!


----------



## tardis61

Jupiter 2 has landed in medowie
Hi Wayne

I got mine on wednesday last week! Iron self control, drove home with item in the boot, placed the HUGE Box on a easy to view shelf in the garage, NOT opened the box. Anticipation is the key to happiness!
I am waiting for a break in my work schedule, UI KNOW once I open it I have GOT to build it! But everytime i go to the beer fridge i sneak a covetous look across the garage.

Cant wait! oh the pain the pain the joyous pain...

A heartfelt thanks to Frank, Dave, Ron and all the wonderful Moebius people. from Australia, I salute you.


----------



## Y3a

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!

I got my J2's yesterday evening. I got home, and their was the Box that CultTVman had moments before dropped into the mail. I don't know how to put it back into the box either. The model is even better that I hoped. The hull profile IS EXACTLY WHAT I HAVE WANTED SINCE 1965! While I don't agree with the technical overview of the SPFX model in the history part of the instructions, the parts, packing, detail, and such make this a real classic kit. I thought the Seaview was a super kit, but with every kit, the obvious intelligence and cleverness of the Moebius folks shows through and these kits just keep getting better. The clear parts are a little fragile and I hairline cracked the bubble but a teeny bit of future floorwax wicked into the crack seems to have 'healed' it...... I decided to do the more mainstream build first. The "No gear-detailed interior-Henry's core and Launch Gantry- with suspension wires" version. 

The Working Gear planning has hit a snag with the dimensions of the Hero aftermarket legs. They may just be a bit long or oversize. The photos of the mock-up/prototype seem to show the gear out and down too far in relation to the hull. I also decided to fabricate gear well sides that were more true to the actual appearance of the Hero, without the round depressions, and with bot sides being different. 

I still haven't decided what to do about the figures....if any. I want to do the Jupiter as 1st season during Reluctant Stowaway. Don in the single chair folded out from the console, and smith in his Dr. Col. outfit. All gathered and looking out the viewport at the stars.


----------



## Dave in RI

I sure am grateful for everyone's suggestions on how to proceed with this kit. I think any modifications I may do, I'll keep simple. A lighting system seems to be the only must-have extra this kit requires.

I have an idea and a question for those who have already installed the landing gear.

Does the gear *have* to be glued in, or can it be snapped in place? The reason I ask is because there may be a possibility to do both gear down or up.

If the gear can be just snapped in and a section of clear plastic from a 2 liter bottle of soda used in the center as a load bearer, you can display it gear down. White glue can be used to attach the gear doors to the gear. It will be just enough to hold it in place and still easily removable.

For in-flight display, the gear can be snapped out, the gear doors white glued in place and that same section of clear plastic can be used to support the model.

Does my idea have any merit?


----------



## NTRPRZ

I'm also looking for a few ideas.
Is it possible replace the plastic supports with some sort of brass or aluminum? If so, how to replace the hinge mechanism? These seem to be the weakest parts of the kit. You break one, and you might as well break them all off and install the landing gear well covers.

Jeff


----------



## Y3a

OK so it's just held together with clay...


----------



## gareee

Dave in RI said:


> I sure am grateful for everyone's suggestions on how to proceed with this kit. I think any modifications I may do, I'll keep simple. A lighting system seems to be the only must-have extra this kit requires.
> 
> I have an idea and a question for those who have already installed the landing gear.
> 
> Does the gear *have* to be glued in, or can it be snapped in place? The reason I ask is because there may be a possibility to do both gear down or up.
> 
> If the gear can be just snapped in and a section of clear plastic from a 2 liter bottle of soda used in the center as a load bearer, you can display it gear down. White glue can be used to attach the gear doors to the gear. It will be just enough to hold it in place and still easily removable.
> 
> For in-flight display, the gear can be snapped out, the gear doors white glued in place and that same section of clear plastic can be used to support the model.
> 
> Does my idea have any merit?


I was hoping for being able to switch out both ways, and Dave said that it was probably not possible.

After looking over the actual kit, I think I have to agree with him. I'll probably do mine now with gear down, since they invested the time in developing them, and including the parts. One thing I think I will be doing though, is probably not securing the top and interior in the bottom/landing gear part. That way, when the in scale chariot and pod are released, I can do an alternate landing site diorama, if I decide to go that route.


----------



## Dave in RI

You are probably right, gareee, but this is something I'd like to look further in to. I would love to be able to display it both ways.


----------



## Seaview

Gear up or gear down? Build TWO of 'em (and move into a larger place)! :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Seaview said:


> Gear up or gear down? Build TWO of 'em (and move into a larger place)! :wave:


 
Buy two, three, four??!?!?!

It must be nice to be $$$$$$$$$ rich:freak:LOL!!!!


----------



## Paulbo

It really shouldn't be too tough to modify the kit gear to be removable. The latch that holds the ladder section in place would need to be removed, then another latching system built to replace it. I'd suggest something along the lines of a vertical plate that ties the two sidewalls of the ladder together, then a latch of sorts to tie it to the rear wall of the gear well.

You want to make sure that you use a good welding cement, rather than something like superglue. 

Since the kit comes with separate gear well covers, just mount some magnets that will hold them in place when you use them.


----------



## Dave in RI

Yes, now that I've looked through the assembly instructions, I see that the landing leg covers are only used for the in-flight version. I had erroneously thought they were also used to make the back of the leg.

I am going to look into trying your suggestion, Paulbo. Thanks!

Seaview, your idea isn't all that far-fetched. I could easily buy another one and have both a gear-down and a gear-up version. However, I could only display one in the house at a time. The other would have to be stored in the basement in the meantime. Every six months or so, I could switch 'em


----------



## Trek Ace

You could always hang the 'gear up' version from the ceiling, and have the 'gear down' version on a shelf or tabletop.


----------



## Y3a

Gear UP version can be hung, and with Henry's Fusion Core lighting and LAUNCH TOWER you can have the second way to display your Jupiter 2. I'm doing JUST THAT...and I'm not hard core..... no....... really.........I'm NOT! Suspending the model, with it's working Core & bubble from wires overhead, and hovering above the Launch Gantry would make for a wonderful display.


----------



## kenlee

*Jupiter 2 landing gear*



Dave in RI said:


> I sure am grateful for everyone's suggestions on how to proceed with this kit. I think any modifications I may do, I'll keep simple. A lighting system seems to be the only must-have extra this kit requires.
> 
> I have an idea and a question for those who have already installed the landing gear.
> 
> Does the gear *have* to be glued in, or can it be snapped in place? The reason I ask is because there may be a possibility to do both gear down or up.
> 
> If the gear can be just snapped in and a section of clear plastic from a 2 liter bottle of soda used in the center as a load bearer, you can display it gear down. White glue can be used to attach the gear doors to the gear. It will be just enough to hold it in place and still easily removable.
> 
> For in-flight display, the gear can be snapped out, the gear doors white glued in place and that same section of clear plastic can be used to support the model.
> 
> Does my idea have any merit?


On my kit, I assembled the landing gear so they can be easily removed and the covers inserted in their place, it was relatively easy to accomplish. 
First I removed the mounting tabs from parts #6 and #7 that fit into the slots in the lower hull. I then glued wall part #13 directly to the landing gear, using a strip of styrene plastic on each side of the wall to provide a tight fit. I then built up the two tabs on the back of part #13 so they extended approx. 1/8 inch (2 mm) over the top of the wall. At the bottom center of the door I drilled a hole to accept a short length of plastic rod that sticks out of the back of the part about 1/8 of an inch (2 mm).
In the landing gear wells, I widened and lengthened the two corresponding slots that part #13 fits into so that the new tabs would fit. I also drilled a hole that corresponds to the rod installed at the bottom of part #13. This allows the gear assembly to easily slip into the gear well, placing the landing gear leg, part #9, into place in the well serves to lock the assembly into place.
I added two pieces of rod one end of part #27 and one piece to the other end, letting them extend approx 1/16 of an inch (1.5 mm) past both ends of the part. I then drilled corresponding holes in the gear wells. By placing one end of the gear cover into the holes, the part will flex enough to allow the other end to be slipped into place.


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> On my kit, I assembled the landing gear so they can be easily removed and the covers inserted in their place, it was relatively easy to accomplish.
> First I removed the mounting tabs from parts #6 and #7 that fit into the slots in the lower hull. I then glued wall part #13 directly to the landing gear, using a strip of styrene plastic on each side of the wall to provide a tight fit. I then built up the two tabs on the back of part #13 so they extended approx. 1/8 inch (2 mm) over the top of the wall. At the bottom center of the door I drilled a hole to accept a short length of plastic rod that sticks out of the back of the part about 1/8 of an inch (2 mm).
> In the landing gear wells, I widened and lengthened the two corresponding slots that part #13 fits into so that the new tabs would fit. I also drilled a hole that corresponds to the rod installed at the bottom of part #13. This allows the gear assembly to easily slip into the gear well, placing the landing gear leg, part #9, into place in the well serves to lock the assembly into place.
> I added two pieces of rod one end of part #27 and one piece to the other end, letting them extend approx 1/16 of an inch (1.5 mm) past both ends of the part. I then drilled corresponding holes in the gear wells. By placing one end of the gear cover into the holes, the part will flex enough to allow the other end to be slipped into place.
> I wanted to post pictures, but I could not do so, so if you want to see images , e-mail me at : kenlee1701(at)aol.com and I will gladly supply them.


Another try with a grammer correction.


----------



## kenlee

*more pics*

A couple more pics to show that the model will stand on it's own 3 feet with my modifications


----------



## XMAN64

Kenlee ....that's great work. Good job.


----------



## Seaview

:thumbsup: Very nice job, Kenlee! Welcome to HobbyTalk!


----------



## gareee

You should have been helping them develop the J2..  Thanks for the update!


----------



## kenlee

*2 more pics!*

I also removed the door from wall part #48 and opened the porthole in the rear of the upper hull. I constructed the room and reused the door from part #48 in this room. I am still going through the LIS dvd's to determine the details I can add to the room

Image can be found in my photo album


----------



## kenlee

*one more pic*

The opened viewport that corresponds to the newly added room.


----------



## gareee

Ah.. the utility room! I actually did a photoshop stand in recreation of the solar system pic we see in there all the time. Its not 100% accurate, but I think its close enough for the model, when reduced down and printed.


----------



## kenlee

gareee said:


> Ah.. the utility room! I actually did a photoshop stand in recreation of the solar system pic we see in there all the time. Its not 100% accurate, but I think its close enough for the model, when reduced down and printed.


Thanks, I can use that!


----------



## gareee

Yer welcome!I considered spending more time making one much more accurate, but then decided for somethinbg so tiny, probably seen by very few people, that it would suffice.


----------



## Dave in RI

kenlee said:


> Another try with pics and a grammer correction.



Thanks Kenlee!
I have added your pictures and method to my notes for when I get build mine (probably in the Spring when the weather improves).

:wave:


----------



## bert model maker

Great job !


----------



## liskorea317

gareee said:


> Ah.. the utility room! I actually did a photoshop stand in recreation of the solar system pic we see in there all the time. Its not 100% accurate, but I think its close enough for the model, when reduced down and printed.


This is a terrific illustration. What is the large planet at upper right? A 2nd earth?


----------



## skinnyonce

liskorea317 said:


> This is a terrific illustration. What is the large planet at upper right? A 2nd earth?



thats your anus ! He He


----------



## liskorea317

skinnyonce said:


> thats your anus ! He He


:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee

*My launch Cradle*

A couple of Pics of my custom built launch cradle for the Jupiter 2. I plan to also build the launch towers.

Pictures with completed launch towers will be posted in my photo album.


----------



## Mark Dorais

WOW....absolutely beautiful! What color paint did you use for the hull?


----------



## Seaview

liskorea317 said:


> This is a terrific illustration. What is the large planet at upper right? A 2nd earth?


 
By the size of it, I'm guessing the homeworld of the Land Of The Giants. :thumbsup:
Beautiful solar system map!


----------



## gareee

That was actually a photoshopping of the best public domain elements I could find to replicate the original poster on the wall in the supply room.

I googled a bunch of resources, and chose what looked best to my eye.

Now if I can ever build the damned thing, I can use it for myself as well! LOL!


----------



## kenlee

Mark Dorais said:


> WOW....absolutely beautiful! What color paint did you use for the hull?


Only the top half of the hull has been painted so far, I am using Tamiya TS-17 gloss aluminum straight from the can.


----------



## jaws62666

kenlee said:


> Only the top half of the hull has been painted so far, I am using Tamiya TS-17 gloss aluminum straight from the can.


Great build, Hey question, did you light your kit. My hulls fit perfectly together out of the box, but now with lights added, my hulls dont fit together. I put some neo magnets in, but I still have gaps. If I cut off all of the mating pins, will the hulls snap together with the magnets? I dont want to glue the hulls , so I can show the interior, also for battery changing.


----------



## kenlee

*Launch tower*

Here is my progress so far on the first of the three launch towers. These are built from Evergreen strip styrene.100 x .250m & .100 x .188 for the uprights and .040 x .188 for the criss-cross sections. The sections completed so far stand 18 inches and with the boxy base that they attach to will stand approx. 20 inches. I am using a screen cap from The Reluctant Stowaway to base these dimensions on. I am not trying for absolute perfection, just what looks right to me.


----------



## kenlee

*Lighting*



jaws62666 said:


> Great build, Hey question, did you light your kit. My hulls fit perfectly together out of the box, but now with lights added, my hulls dont fit together. I put some neo magnets in, but I still have gaps. If I cut off all of the mating pins, will the hulls snap together with the magnets? I dont want to glue the hulls , so I can show the interior, also for battery changing.


I am lighting my Jupiter 2, I have a circle of white led's over the astrogator, 2 over the seats at the flight console. Each of the freezing tube floors has a white led and the elevator floor has 4 led's. The landing gear wells has 1 led directly over the landing gear footpads. I also plan to light the flight controls and the clear circuit panels beside the airlock, I also custom wired led's for the power core that mimic the chasing light pattern. I did not glue the power core in place since it snaps into place and this is where the batteries are located, 2 pairs of AA batteries power all of the interior lighting and they are easily tucked under the floor beside the landing gear wells. The 32 chasing light led's in the power core are powered by only two LR 44 batteries. They have run for 24 hours straight without any noticable decrease in intensity. I located the power switches in the landing gear wells, 2 in the rear and 1 on the right. I had no problem closing up the hulls with the lighting installed since I was real carefull in the placement of the lighting. Here is a pic showing all of the interior lighting, it's not great, but you can see the leds over the astrogator, in the landing gear wells and the position of the three switches.

Look for picture in my photo album


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Fab-u-loso! I like the work you did on the extra room by the lift. 

I plan on stealing a lot of what you did here. I like your lights in the ceiling center rather than around the soffett. can you provide more details on the construction of your axel and spike ceiling details


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> I am lighting my Jupiter 2.


That is just fantastic work.....:thumbsup: Love the back room and the complete
ceiling. can you post pictures of that mod?


----------



## kenlee

*Ceiling beams*



Lou Dalmaso said:


> Fab-u-loso! I like the work you did on the extra room by the lift.
> 
> I plan on stealing a lot of what you did here. I like your lights in the ceiling center rather than around the soffett. can you provide more details on the construction of your axel and spike ceiling details


The ceiling beams were constructed from evergreen rectangular tube .125x.250 glued directly to the eight support beam assemblies (parts #24,25, 114, 108, 56,58, and 55,57). I then applied a piece of .020 evergreen styrene to either side of the ceiling beam to bring it to the correct thickness and to create the recessed detail that matches the edge of the support beam assemblies. To get the angle and length I needed to cut the beams I traced the outline of one the support beam assemblies, and then drew in the beam, making it 3 inches long. this gave a little extra length to play with once the support beam assemblies were installed. I measured the diameter of the astrogator dome to get the inside diameter of the circular segment that the beams will attach to. I cut two identical rings that were 1/16 inch larger than the astrogator dome from .020 evergreen sheet styrene and two strips to wrap around the inside and outside of these circles from the same .020 plastic. I made this into a cylinder that is 1/8 of an inch higher than the ceiling beams. I then placed the eight support beam assemblies and wall segments in place on the floor piece (part #3)and then put the ceiling piece (part #85) in place. This helped to lock everything in place so that I could center the cylinder over the astrogator and mark the ceiling beams for the final cut. I then disassembled everything, cut the beams, put everything back to make sure of a good fit and then glued the support beams and center ring over the astrogator into place. The angle of the ceiling beams does not match the angle of the beams on the full size Jupiter 2 set. I did this so that I could mount the led lighting ring over the astrogator and still have the hull halves fit together.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

thanks!
that actually cleared up a few Q's I had. I was wondering if you made the cylinder or used a "found" piece.

To the Scrapmobile!


----------



## Chuck Eds

Awesome work on the JII & launch pad/ towers. I built that for my 16.5" JII, lots and lots of cutting & gluing little strips, three sets of everything!!

For my Polar Lights JII I added the ceiling beams & central ring, I cut a piece of 1 1/2" PVC pipe about a 1/4 " thick. I'm thinking it would be 2-2 1/2" for the 18" JII, which I'm planning on adding. I've been taking my time so far, hope to prime & paint the exterior this weekend.

Again, great job on your JII!!


----------



## skinnyonce

Chuck Eds said:


> Awesome work on the JII & launch pad/ towers. I built that for my 16.5" JII, lots and lots of cutting & gluing little strips, three sets of everything!!
> 
> For my Polar Lights JII I added the ceiling beams & central ring, I cut a piece of 1 1/2" PVC pipe about a 1/4 " thick. I'm thinking it would be 2-2 1/2" for the 18" JII, which I'm planning on adding. I've been taking my time so far, hope to prime & paint the exterior this weekend.
> 
> Again, great job on your JII!!




using a 1/35 scale ruler
the 1/1 max diameter of the astrogator is 60-62 inch =1-3/4" scale 1/35
the 1/1 max diameter of the dome is 48" = 1-3/8" in scale 1/35
of coarse these need to be verified by someone else to be accurate

skinny


----------



## kenlee

Lou Dalmaso said:


> thanks!
> that actually cleared up a few Q's I had. I was wondering if you made the cylinder or used a "found" piece.
> 
> To the Scrapmobile!


It was built from 2 rings cut from .020 styrene and .020 strips wraped inside and outside of the rings to form the cylinder. A length of pvc pipe that is the correct diameter (2 1/4 inches) could also be used.


----------



## kenlee

teslabe said:


> That is just fantastic work.....:thumbsup: Love the back room and the complete
> ceiling. can you post pictures of that mod?


here you go! I carefully cut the door from wall part #48 and built up the backside of it to add a flat wall. Using the floor piece as a template, I marked a piece of .060 sheet styrene to cut for the floor of the utility room. I used wall part #52 as a template for the two side walls of the addition and trimed them to fit. I cut an opening in one of these pieces for the door that I cut from part #48, I had to trim approx 1/4 inch from the height of the door because of the angled ceiling. I then cut a piece of .040 styrene to make the half wall along the outer edge, it meets the hull just below the circular viewport that I also opened up.


----------



## kenlee

Chuck Eds said:


> Awesome work on the JII & launch pad/ towers. I built that for my 16.5" JII, lots and lots of cutting & gluing little strips, three sets of everything!!
> 
> For my Polar Lights JII I added the ceiling beams & central ring, I cut a piece of 1 1/2" PVC pipe about a 1/4 " thick. I'm thinking it would be 2-2 1/2" for the 18" JII, which I'm planning on adding. I've been taking my time so far, hope to prime & paint the exterior this weekend.
> 
> Again, great job on your JII!!


Good job, I hope to finish the interior of mine this weekend, the Paragrafix decal set finally arrived friday. That was the last thing I needed to finish it.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> here you go! I carefully cut the door from wall part #48 and built up the backside of it to add a flat wall. Using the floor piece as a template, I marked a piece of .060 sheet styrene to cut for the floor of the utility room. I used wall part #52 as a template for the two side walls of the addition and trimed them to fit. I cut an opening in one of these pieces for the door that I cut from part #48, I had to trim approx 1/4 inch from the height of the door because of the angled ceiling. I then cut a piece of .040 styrene to make the half wall along the outer edge, it meets the hull just below the circular viewport that I also opened up.


Thanks, great job.....:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359

*hanging problems*



GKvfx said:


> Why not? That's what they did on the show!
> 
> Gene


I hung my 2 foot Lunar from the cieling with HD fishing line. after about a year several small cracks started to appear around the rim, it was seperating. my 2 footer was all wiring and no interior so I ended up pouring in epoxy around the inside on the hull around the rim, after 3 years now its still soild


----------



## kenlee

*More launch tower pics*



kenlee said:


> Here is my progress so far on the first of the three launch towers. These are built from Evergreen strip styrene.100 x .250m & .100 x .188 for the uprights and .040 x .188 for the criss-cross sections. The sections completed so far stand 18 inches and with the boxy base that they attach to will stand approx. 20 inches. I am using a screen cap from The Reluctant Stowaway to base these dimensions on. I am not trying for absolute perfection, just what looks right to me.


Picture t -3 shows rear of tower already assembled along with cross pieces for front of tower.

Look for image in my photo album.


----------



## starseeker

Kenlee, just saw your build for the first time. Your Jupiter 2 is the cleanest, nicest I've ever seen. I'm saving all your build up photos to disk to serve as inspiration when I get bogged down. Not that that ever happens. More than once a day, anyway.
Your launch cradle and towers: that is just beautiful work! Insanely labour intensive to do all three that way. Obviously a man after my own heart. 
Here are a couple shots of the tower miniatures. I know I have more somewhere but these are all that I see in my main files. Probably as good as any. If you're interested, I'll see what else I can find.
Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## starseeker

Did find one more:


----------



## kenlee

starseeker said:


> Did find one more:


Thanks for those, I had those pictures but lost them a couple of years ago when my hard drive crashed. I will make adjustments to my towers to reflect the pictures but I am still going to build one tower with an elevator and crosswalk that will line up with the J 2 airlock even though the original tower did not have that because, logically, it had to be there.


----------



## starseeker

Yes, an elevator and gantry have to be there! A trash chute and umbilicals, too?
Just watched a couple minutes of a Time Tunnel episode called "The Kidnappers". There is an alien contraption with six or eight legs that looks like it could have been the 6 (or 8) legs of the launch cradle, cut down just above the "knee" and inverted. We all know Irwin re-used everything, and these do look identical in shape and even rivet detail. Except they're at least 6 feet tall. Makes me wonder if at some point they hadn't planned on having the 10' miniature on its own launch cradle. Perhaps even 8 legs couldn't handle the weight, or it was all just too big?


----------



## geminibuildups

That large set piece was used a lot on Lost in Space. It is upside down in that shot. It is the same piece used in "The Colonists" as Niolani's purification arch. The next week, it was turned upside down again and used as part of the Robot's interior in "Trip Through The Robot"



Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## m jamieson

Well I'm glad they didn't turn it sideways, or I never would have recognized it!


----------



## Sonett

Geminibuildups is correct about the prop. It seemed to pop up all the time. It was even in the Reluctant Stowaway briefly as an "electro-fragmentizer" just outside the "ready room" at Alpha Control right before they boarded the Jupiter 2.


----------



## skinnyonce

Sonett said:


> Geminibuildups is correct about the prop. It seemed to pop up all the time. It was even in the Reluctant Stowaway briefly as an "electro-fragmentizer" just outside the "ready room" at Alpha Control right before they boarded the Jupiter 2.




Irwin Allen was recycling back then before it caught on, like the green movement now..


----------



## Seaview

Yeah, like folks never recycled before "earth day" was invented... :freak:


----------



## kenlee

*tower update*



kenlee said:


> Picture t-1 shows a piece of 2inch square 060 sheet styrene marked for cutting out the cross pieces for front and rear of tower. Picture t -2 shows cross piece after cuts and picture t -3 shows rear of tower already assembled to left and right side of tower along with cross pieces for front of tower.


Picture of tower with part of gangway and elevator cab in place. Still needs final detaling and paint.

Image can be found in photo album.


----------



## kenlee

starseeker said:


> Yes, an elevator and gantry have to be there! A trash chute and umbilicals, too?
> 
> I always assumed that the umbilicals were in the launch cradle as well as the trash chute. I always questioned why the ship needed a launch cradle since it was obviously capable of taking off without any ground support equipment. Of course in the fantasy worlds of Irwin Allen, logic didn't really apply, but that is what made it so good.


----------



## liskorea317

kenlee said:


> starseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an elevator and gantry have to be there! A trash chute and umbilicals, too?
> 
> I always assumed that the umbilicals were in the launch cradle as well as the trash chute. I always questioned why the ship needed a launch cradle since it was obviously capable of taking off without any ground support equipment. Of course in the fantasy worlds of Irwin Allen, logic didn't really apply, but that is what made it so good.
> 
> 
> 
> In the original pilot, the ship didn't have landing gear. It was just supposed to fly to the next start system and land.. probably on its belly.
> Anyway, all spaceships from earth needed a launch pad/cradle. Besides, the Jupiter 2's was cool looking!
Click to expand...


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> Picture of tower with part of gangway and elevator cab in place. Still needs final detaling and paint.


Still need to add lights and paint it, but the elevator tower is nearly complete.


----------



## starseeker

Well and truly beautiful.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> Still need to add lights and paint it, but the elevator tower is nearly complete.


Very nice work, a true piece of art.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Kenlee

Congratulations for your incredible work. 

Would you accept a suggestion? 

What if you build a ladder at the base of the tower to allow the crew access to the lower door of the elevator? 

I know, none of this was there, in the series pilot, but why not use your imagination to improve the original model, as you've been doing so far (and just as the miniaturesun did with his flying sub)? Details, details (it's said that the devil is in the details) :wave:


----------



## spocks beard

*Awsome!*

That is some outstanding work!
Love the elevator and walkway leading to the outer hatch,And if you watched the first episode, the Robinsons enter the J2 for the first time via some type of elevator, Even it wasn't shown. Very cool work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flatlander54

My 8 yr old son and I are loving this thread, great work. We're wanting to build the J2 (we seen it at a Hobby shop in Richmond yesterday) , but its so big I dont know where we would put it once its finished.


----------



## skinnyonce

Flatlander54 said:


> My 8 yr old son and I are loving this thread, great work. We're wanting to build the J2 (we seen it at a Hobby shop in Richmond yesterday) , but its so big I dont know where we would put it once its finished.


To be honest ! I'm not sure most of us know where to display it.
but the kit is so dang cheap and super detailed, and with all the bells and whistled possible , who could not want to build one........... or two or three...

skinny............


----------



## Flatlander54

What are you guys paying for them if I may ask? The one I seen yesterday was $89.99 if I remember right. I can hear my wife now....

Wife...."Whats that?"
" An 18" dia. Jupiter 2."
Wife...."Where in the world are we gonna put THAT?"
"I dunno."
Wife...."What did it cost?"
"Ummmm...."


----------



## Seaview

Tell her that it was $89.99 plus tax, and that the bonding between you and your 8 year old son by building this model kit together will be such a happy memory in the future that there can never be a dollar value applied to it.
And you may also wish to point out the fact that, believe it or not, THESE are the "good old days" of tomorrows' memories.
Good luck.


----------



## skinnyonce

Flatlander54 said:


> What are you guys paying for them if I may ask? The one I seen yesterday was $89.99 if I remember right. I can hear my wife now....
> 
> Wife...."Whats that?"
> " An 18" dia. Jupiter 2."
> Wife...."Where in the world are we gonna put THAT?"
> "I dunno."
> Wife...."What did it cost?"
> "Ummmm...."



I found mine at "myatomic" hobby store 73.39 free ship over 25.00,
bought 6 so far.. fast shipping too....

http://www.myatomic.com/catalog/search?q=jupiter+2&within=

skinny............

seaviews right,, I wish my dad and I would have shared something like what you and your son are doing.. he will never forget the fun and learning times you two spend together,,


----------



## Flatlander54

I have tried to share with both my sons the things that kept me busy and out of trouble in my youth such as hunting, fishing, and modeling. So far its working and I can only hope it continues to do so. 
My youngest (8) loves the monster models, cars, space craft, and anything millitary, and just does not fathom why no one has made a model kit of a tornado.  The oldest is mostly a model car fan with the occasional plane thrown in. 
I have a B-day coming up in a couple weeks...I may just have to go get the Jupiter 2 and make it a combined effort between the 3 of us. The shop also has the Seaview and Voyager in also, hmmm....


----------



## skinnyonce

Flatlander54 said:


> I have tried to share with both my sons the things that kept me busy and out of trouble in my youth such as hunting, fishing, and modeling. So far its working and I can only hope it continues to do so.
> My youngest (8) loves the monster models, cars, space craft, and anything millitary, and just does not fathom why no one has made a model kit of a tornado.  The oldest is mostly a model car fan with the occasional plane thrown in.
> I have a B-day coming up in a couple weeks...I may just have to go get the Jupiter 2 and make it a combined effort between the 3 of us. The shop also has the Seaview and Voyager in also, hmmm....




And there in Ft Wayne Indiana, hmmm!


----------



## Flatlander54

Nope, were about 2 hours from Ft. Wayne, just outside Muncie. The shop I seen the J2 at is about 45 minutes from us in Richmond.


----------



## kenlee

*Update on elevator tower*

Tower is finally complete!


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> Tower is finally complete! Pic 1 shows the elevator cab on the tower deck with doors open and lift down. Pic 2 shows same view with lift up. Pic 3 shows the elevatoe cab at the top and pic 4 shows the entire tower. Tower 2 is almost complete and will be a copy of the towers shown in the original pilot. I am waiting on my local hobby shop to restock on Evergreen strip to start tower 3.


Just amazing work.......:thumbsup: Love the lighting.....


----------



## kenlee

*Cheap LED lighting!*

I found a great source for cheap white LED's. Target sells a light set called "Solar String Lights", there are 30 bright white LED's that can be powered by 3V DC. The set is only $19.95 and can be found in the garden department. I used a set of these to provide the lighting for my Jupiter 2 as well as the towers.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> I found a great source for cheap white LED's. Target sells a light set called "Solar String Lights", there are 30 bright white LED's that can be powered by 3V DC. The set is only $19.95 and can be found in the garden department. I used a set of these to provide the lighting for my Jupiter 2 as well as the towers.


http://cgi.ebay.com/50-PC-UltraBrig...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5634f11649

You just might get more Bag for your Buck here.....:wave:


----------



## kenlee

*Tower 2*

Now ready for paint.

Picture removed, will be re-posted in photo album


----------



## kenlee

teslabe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/50-PC-UltraBrig...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5634f11649
> 
> You just might get more Bag for your Buck here.....:wave:


Thanks, I don't know why I never thought of ebay.


----------



## WmTodd

Ah, yes! Post #204 in this thread, that's where I saw the idea to open up that door and back viewport! Thanks kenlee, for the inspiration!


----------



## kenlee

WmTodd said:


> Ah, yes! Post #204 in this thread, that's where I saw the idea to open up that door and back viewport! Thanks kenlee, for the inspiration!


Your'e welcome, I hope some of the other ideas I have posted were also helpful.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> Thanks, I don't know why I never thought of ebay.


You're very welcome, just be sure you tell them the voltage you plan to use so they can send the right value resistors with your order, they are included free.


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> The ceiling beams were constructed from evergreen rectangular tube .125x.250 glued directly to the eight support beam assemblies (parts #24,25, 114, 108, 56,58, and 55,57). I then applied a piece of .020 evergreen styrene to either side of the ceiling beam to bring it to the correct thickness and to create the recessed detail that matches the edge of the support beam assemblies. To get the angle and length I needed to cut the beams I traced the outline of one the support beam assemblies, and then drew in the beam, making it 3 inches long. this gave a little extra length to play with once the support beam assemblies were installed. I measured the diameter of the astrogator dome to get the inside diameter of the circular segment that the beams will attach to. I cut two identical rings that were 1/16 inch larger than the astrogator dome from .020 evergreen sheet styrene and two strips to wrap around the inside and outside of these circles from the same .020 plastic. I made this into a cylinder that is 1/8 of an inch higher than the ceiling beams. I then placed the eight support beam assemblies and wall segments in place on the floor piece (part #3)and then put the ceiling piece (part #85) in place. This helped to lock everything in place so that I could center the cylinder over the astrogator and mark the ceiling beams for the final cut. I then disassembled everything, cut the beams, put everything back to make sure of a good fit and then glued the support beams and center ring over the astrogator into place. The angle of the ceiling beams does not match the angle of the beams on the full size Jupiter 2 set. I did this so that I could mount the led lighting ring over the astrogator and still have the hull halves fit together.


Finally got back to the workbench today and stripped down my Jupiter 2 interior to do final detailing. This allowed additional, more detailed images of my roof beams. I apologize for the poor focus, I really need a better camera.

Better images of beams posted in photo album


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

somebody needs to make a kit out of those beam extensions!


----------



## robm6107

*Re: New to the Moebius J2 forum*

Hi All. May be a little late on the scene on the Moe. J2 but finally here. Getting mine tomorrow (thanks ebay). Already ordered for the updated TSDS decals & fusion/top core. The launch pad & hero gear coming up next mo. Proud owner of the PL J2 kit (chrome incl.) Have seen that others have sold those-not smart imop. I know that another 2 Moe J2's are in my future purchases as well.

This probably belongs elsewhere but what do others think of this addon-a sound effects card ie take off/landing, etc... audio effects from season 1 Stowaway & The Derelict?

:wave:


----------



## teslabe

robm6107 said:


> Hi All. May be a little late on the scene on the Moe. J2 but finally here. Getting mine tomorrow (thanks ebay). Already ordered for the updated TSDS decals & fusion/top core. The launch pad & hero gear coming up next mo. Proud owner of the PL J2 kit (chrome incl.) Have seen that others have sold those-not smart imop. I know that another 2 Moe J2's are in my future purchases as well.
> 
> This probably belongs elsewhere but what do others think of this addon-a sound effects card ie take off/landing, etc... audio effects from season 1 Stowaway & The Derelict?
> 
> :wave:


Welcome to the group and you can never be too late to the scene..... You're going to have a great time working on a fantastic kit......:thumbsup: Not sure about you last question, are you looking for help with adding sound
or did you have an idea for adding it? If it a question, send me a PM, maybe I can help.


----------



## robm6107

It's a question that I'm asking where it seems that, as far as I can tell, the issue hasn't been raised. Where lighting/landing gear appears to be the majority tasks, just was wondering if there was any thoughts of adding some "sounds" to the J2. It should be possible.
I've purchased an Motormax 1:18 scale lights & sounds police car (off ebay) w/ flashing lights & 4 different sirens that work by 9v batt. 
Should be able to loop say in the Derelict-enter/exit of ghost ship, or something off the Pendercrafts J2 (Flight Sim.).


----------



## RJBaxter3

Perhaps this may help.

In the 6 CD boxed set of the music from "The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen", disc 6 was a special bonus disc. Track 45 of that disc has the clean 45-second sound effect "Jupiter II in flight" and Track 46 has the clean 77- second sound effect "Jupiter II lands, legs extend". "Clean" means only the sound effect is played. Track 46 seems to mirror the sound effects from the landing scenes of The Derelict" without the soundtrack.


----------



## skinnyonce

RJBaxter3 said:


> Perhaps this may help.
> 
> In the 6 CD boxed set of the music from "The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen", disc 6 was a special bonus disc. Track 45 of that disc has the clean 45-second sound effect "Jupiter II in flight" and Track 46 has the clean 77- second sound effect "Jupiter II lands, legs extend". "Clean" means only the sound effect is played. Track 46 seems to mirror the sound effects from the landing scenes of The Derelict" without the soundtrack.




pm sent


----------



## teslabe

robm6107 said:


> It's a question that I'm asking where it seems that, as far as I can tell, the issue hasn't been raised. Where lighting/landing gear appears to be the majority tasks, just was wondering if there was any thoughts of adding some "sounds" to the J2. It should be possible.
> I've purchased an Motormax 1:18 scale lights & sounds police car (off ebay) w/ flashing lights & 4 different sirens that work by 9v batt.
> Should be able to loop say in the Derelict-enter/exit of ghost ship, or something off the Pendercrafts J2 (Flight Sim.).


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3248150&postcount=158

I've talked about it a few times, here is the most recent post, hope it helps....:wave:


----------



## robm6107

Thanks for the link. Had emailed TSDS 1 about an order (decals, fusion fx) & had brought up the ? to him/them. Had stated about an mock-up that he's currently doing for around $40 & offered me w/ either the supplies or do it for me. Don't know if they're actually adding this to their product line up but is tempting.


----------



## bert model maker

Thats the nice thing about CDs, you can create an extended track of a special sound track, effect to last as long as you wish. My landing /takeoff track is 20 minutes long.


----------



## kenlee

*Update*

I added a divider wall to the utility room as seen in most 3rd season episodes. I also added second airlock wall and ramp up to outer door since I decided to leave the upper hull removable to fully show off the work I put into the interior.


----------



## bert model maker

kenlee said:


> I added a divider wall to the utility room as seen in most 3rd season episodes. I also added second airlock wall and ramp up to outer door since I decided to leave the upper hull removable to fully show off the work I put into the interior. The last picture shows the almost complete launch pad diorama. All that is left to do is replace the triangular base for the launch cradle with a base that wull support it as well as the towers.


Very nice ! what color did you paint your Jupiter 2 ?


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> I added a divider wall to the utility room as seen in most 3rd season episodes. I also added second airlock wall and ramp up to outer door since I decided to leave the upper hull removable to fully show off the work I put into the interior. The last picture shows the almost complete launch pad diorama. All that is left to do is replace the triangular base for the launch cradle with a base that wull support it as well as the towers.


Excellent work......


----------



## kenlee

bert model maker said:


> Very nice ! what color did you paint your Jupiter 2 ?


I used Tamiya TS-17 gloss aluminum straight from the can, the same paint I used on the Space Pod. It seems to be a very tough, durable finish.


----------



## robm6107

O. M. G. WHAT A BEAUTY. Can't wait to start on mine-just got her. Waiting for TSDS fx. Launch Pad is next on the list-don't need to list, having seen some of the previous postings about lists & wives.

As long as I'm happy, she's happy, most of the time until I get 1 of my great ideas-Nuf Said. Already got the "Where's That Goin To Go".


----------



## kenlee

*A few more pics.*

First picture shows interior with top hull off and lights on, it also shows where I stow the landing gear when it is on the launch cradle or "in flight". Next picture shows interior from the airlock side and shows off the control console. Last picture shows location of batteries for interior lighting.

Pictures will be re-posted in my photo album


----------



## kdaracal

Simply amazing work. I'm so glad you are sharing this!! Inspiring! Fantastic color choice on the towers. Love everything!!


----------



## kenlee

*Almost there*

I am using foamboard to make a display base, since it is so large I am gouing to make a smaller base to display the Jupiter 2, launch cradle and elevator tower. I included the jeep for a sense of scale and I am going to modify it's paint scheme to use the proper air force markings. I am also going to modify Tamiya 1/35 military figures to "guard" the launch site.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

Kenlee,

you need to kit those ceiling beams! 

that's gold right there!

top quality work!


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> I am using foamboard to make a display base, since it is so large I am gouing to make a smaller base to display the Jupiter 2, launch cradle and elevator tower. I included the jeep for a sense of scale and I am going to modify it's paint scheme to use the proper air force markings. I am also going to modify Tamiya 1/35 military figures to "guard" the launch site.



Very very very nice work.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

Absolutely beautiful. Gloss aluminum looks good. I have started using Tamiya paints and just love them for drying & durability. So, you have a special way to remove the landing legs easily ? What colors did you paint your landing gear bays inside ? Do you have anumore pictures showing the legs & leg wells ?


----------



## kenlee

bert model maker said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Gloss aluminum looks good. I have started using Tamiya paints and just love them for drying & durability. So, you have a special way to remove the landing legs easily ? What colors did you paint your landing gear bays inside ? Do you have anumore pictures showing the legs & leg wells ?


On posts 199 and 200, I believe it is page 14 of this forum, I posted some pictures as well as instructions for the modified gear, I used the same gloss aluminum in the wells that I used on the hull. If you need more pictures of the gear modification I will be glad to post them.


----------



## kenlee

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Kenlee,
> 
> you need to kit those ceiling beams!
> 
> that's gold right there!
> 
> top quality work!


I am investigating the possibilities of doing so, I just need to line up a reliable source of material, stay tuned.


----------



## kenlee

*Another modification*

I decided to open the outer airlock door, one of the unfinished altered Tamiya solders is "standing guard" with a first season laser rifle. I plan to make the door slide into the open or closed position, it will require thinning the inner surface of the hull to the left of the opening and adding tracks for the door to slide on.

Picture will be reposted in my photo album.


----------



## Model Man

Pure brilliance!


----------



## bert model maker

kenlee said:


> On posts 199 and 200, I believe it is page 14 of this forum, I posted some pictures as well as instructions for the modified gear, I used the same gloss aluminum in the wells that I used on the hull. If you need more pictures of the gear modification I will be glad to post them.


Yes, more pictures would be great !


----------



## robm6107

UNFREAKINBELIEVABLE!!!!!!! When's the movie coming out?


----------



## Paulbo

That looks really nice, Kenlee - I especially like the shorts on the guard.


----------



## kenlee

Paulbo said:


> That looks really nice, Kenlee - I especially like the shorts on the guard.


LOL, actually the shorts is filler putty, added to fill in where I have cut and reattached the legs to create a standing pose. I still have to finish detailing and painting my guards.


----------



## kenlee

*Sliding outer hatch*

I was able to grind out the area for the outer door to slide back into and install rails without interferring with the fit of the upper hull. The door easily slides open and closed, too bad the lighting I installed for the electronics panel beside the airlock prevents the operation of the inner door.


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> I was able to grind out the area for the outer door to slide back into and install rails without interferring with the fit of the upper hull. The door easily slides open and closed, too bad the lighting I installed for the electronics panel beside the airlock prevents the operation of the inner door.


2 more pictures showing the airlock door from the inside, highliting the area ground out in the hull to allow the door to open, the tracks for the door and the material added around the edge of the cut out door to make it fit properly.


----------



## teslabe

kenlee said:


> 2 more pictures showing the airlock door from the inside, highliting the area ground out in the hull to allow the door to open, the tracks for the door and the material added around the edge of the cut out door to make it fit properly.


kenlee, your work is just amazing......:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee

bert model maker said:


> Yes, more pictures would be great !


OK, first picture (LG 1) shows Part #13 attached to landing gear assembly with the pin at bottom center of door (A) that helps lock the assembly in place in the wells. (B) shows the thickened and extended tabs on back of Part #13 that also helps secure the gear into the well.
Next picture (LG 3) is side view of assembly showing extended tabs (B) and pin (A). the pin is approx. 1/8 inch long.
Pictures LG 4 and LG 5 shows easy removal of gear cover and detail of cover showing pins that lock it into place.
LG 6 shows interior of gear well, (A) is the holes for the pins on the gear cover. (B) is the hole for the pin in part #13 and (C) is the widened and lengthened slots for the tabs on back of part #13
LG 7 Shows the installation of the gear, slip the tabs into the slots, pivot it up so that the pin goes into the corresponding hole and in LG 8, snap the leg post into place to lock it in.
As you see, the gear needs only minor modification to make them removable.


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> OK, first picture (LG 1) shows Part #13 attached to landing gear assembly with the pin at bottom center of door (A) that helps lock the assembly in place in the wells. (B) shows the thickened and extended tabs on back of Part #13 that also helps secure the gear into the well.
> Next picture (LG 3) is side view of assembly showing extended tabs (B) and pin (A). the pin is approx. 1/8 inch long.
> Pictures LG 4 and LG 5 shows easy removal of gear cover and detail of cover showing pins that lock it into place.
> LG 6 shows interior of gear well, (A) is the holes for the pins on the gear cover. (B) is the hole for the pin in part #13 and (C) is the widened and lengthened slots for the tabs on back of part #13
> LG 7 Shows the installation of the gear, slip the tabs into the slots, pivot it up so that the pin goes into the corresponding hole and in LG 8, snap the leg post into place to lock it in.
> As you see, the gear needs only minor modification to make them removable.


Here are the last 2 pics LG 7 and LG 8.


----------



## kenlee

*Pretty much finished!*

Still have a few minor touch-ups and details to attend to, but here it is.

Picture is now in my photo album.


----------



## bert model maker

OUTSTANDING Kenlee.


----------



## j2man

That's a real Beaut!


----------



## gareee

WOW! You need to make a backdrop display for it now, to make it look like a screen shot!


----------



## Dave in RI

Oh my!


----------



## kenlee

*Coming soon!*



Lou Dalmaso said:


> Kenlee,
> 
> you need to kit those ceiling beams!
> 
> that's gold right there!
> 
> top quality work!


Here is a picture of the beam kit, these should be ready to ship by june 5th.

They are made of styrene with the core made out of pvc. The core will be pre- drilled and styrene pegs glued into place to align the beams. The beams are pre-cut and ready to glue into place, there will also be two pieces of 0.20 styrene to attach to each beam to bring it to the proper thickness. 
As you can see by the pic, most of the hard work has been done for you.

Images will be re-posted in my photo album


----------



## Rallystone

Outstanding! Do you have any information on how and where to order them?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

kenlee said:


> Here is a couple of pictures of the beam kit, these should be ready to ship by june 5th.
> 
> They are made of styrene with the core made out of pvc. The core will be pre- drilled and styrene pegs glued into place to align the beams. The beams are pre-cut and ready to glue into place, there will also be two pieces of 0.20 styrene to attach to each beam to bring it to the proper thickness.
> As you can see by the pics, most of the hard work has been done for you.


*OUTSTANDING WORK MY FRIEND!!*

Please put me down for a beam kit!!

BP


----------



## liskorea317

kenlee said:


> Here is a couple of pictures of the beam kit, these should be ready to ship by june 5th.
> 
> They are made of styrene with the core made out of pvc. The core will be pre- drilled and styrene pegs glued into place to align the beams. The beams are pre-cut and ready to glue into place, there will also be two pieces of 0.20 styrene to attach to each beam to bring it to the proper thickness.
> As you can see by the pics, most of the hard work has been done for you.



I will also order a set or two!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I've all but sealed my J2, but would open her up again to put one of those beauties in!


----------



## NTRPRZ

Save a set for me!

Jeff


----------



## XMAN64

Please count me in for two sets.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi Kenlee

Would you send a kit to Brazil?

Thanks


----------



## robm6107

If not too late, I'd take a kit my self.


----------



## Gemini1999

Add me to the list of those interested in purchasing the ceiling beam kit!

Bryan


----------



## rowdylex

Mate put me down for the ceiling beams as well. I sure you are going to be inundated with people wanting these.


----------



## kenlee

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Kenlee
> 
> Would you send a kit to Brazil?
> 
> Thanks


If you tell me the city it will be shipped to I will get you a quote on shipping.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Cripes, what awesome work. It's mind-blowing how many different idea's have cropped up by so many inventive people on this site! I'm impressed by the builds and the sheer simple genious so many of you have incorporated in your work to better an already impressive kit! I gotta' do another one in the future on that launch tower, it's just way to kool not to!!!

Fantastic builds. Hat's off to you guys! :dude:


----------



## kenlee

*Ceiling beam kit*

The kits should be ready to ship before the end of the week. Price will be $30., this includes shipping to continental U.S., outside of the U.S. there will be additional shipping charges. Paypal is the preferred payment method but will also accept postal money orders. I will post more details later.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kenlee said:


> If you tell me the city it will be shipped to I will get you a quote on shipping.


City - Niterói
State - Rio de Janeiro
Country - Brazil

I'll pay you with paypal.

Thanks


----------



## jeffking45

*wall beams*

hello i`ll take a pair of those wall beams. jeff


----------



## idMonster

Moebius said:


> ... we have plenty in our Florida and Seattle warhouses.


So Frank,

Where exactly is your Seattle warehoue? Just curious.

Gordon in, uh, nowhere near Seattle, no, really...


----------



## kenlee

The ceiling beam kits are ready to ship, I have PM'd and e-mailed everyone who was interested. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

kenlee said:


> The ceiling beam kits are ready to ship, I have PM'd and e-mailed everyone who was interested. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.


 
Paypal sent Sir:thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

You have just been Paypaled. Thanks very much.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kenlee said:


> The ceiling beam kits are ready to ship, I have PM'd and e-mailed everyone who was interested. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.


Hi Kenlee
I sent you an e-mail yesterday regarding to the final price to shipping the kit to Brazil. 
Since then, I'm here, in front of my notebook at paypal site, waiting for an answer just to click "Send".  
Please, reserve my kit.


----------



## steviesteve

Hey Kenlee,

Can you put me down for one of your fabulous kits also?
I sent you and email but perhaps you did not get it...
Thanks!


----------



## scifimodelfan

*Ceiling beam kit*

PM and email sent for the Ceiling beam kit. Great kit. Thanks
Jim


----------



## kenlee

*An addendum to my instruction sheet.*

After reviewing my instruction sheet it was apparent that it needed more detail to help with proper assembly. Kits shipped after today (June 9th) will have this sheet and I am posting it here for those of you who have already had kits shipped out to you. I have also e-mailed a much higher resolution version to everyone who has already ordered.

Picture can be found in my photo album.


----------



## steviesteve

Ken,

I'm really looking forward to recieving this much desired kit you made- Thanks for sharing all your hard work and talent!

One thing though... just when was the date you are going to release the kit for your freakin' awesome LAUNCH TOWER SET that I've drooled over for a while now... I seemed to have missed that somehow...

:tongue:

Steve


----------



## kenlee

steviesteve said:


> Ken,
> 
> I'm really looking forward to recieving this much desired kit you made- Thanks for sharing all your hard work and talent!
> 
> One thing though... just when was the date you are going to release the kit for your freakin' awesome LAUNCH TOWER SET that I've drooled over for a while now... I seemed to have missed that somehow...
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Steve


If I can work out an easy way to make the "X" pieces for the tower, that may be a possibility. 
Perhaps as a custom order build, I am thinking a partialy built-up kit, pre-wired so you can add your choice of lighting, power and painting. They would also be built to more closely match the the towers seen on the series. If enough people show intrest, I may pursue this idea.


----------



## David3

bit of a late comer here
great info guys
but i was wondering if the photos are still viewable somewhere
and any details on the lift-off sound effect


----------



## kenlee

David3 said:


> bit of a late comer here
> great info guys
> but i was wondering if the photos are still viewable somewhere
> and any details on the lift-off sound effect


Most of the photos I posted have been moved to the photo album section.


----------



## David3

ah.. ok thanks kenlee
i clicked on the 'my photos' link under your name
still getting to know my way around here

wow! excellent 
nice stuff
will definitely get the outer door to work on mine too


----------



## woof359

how well can you see the interior if you glue the upper hull on ?





kenlee said:


> I also removed the door from wall part #48 and opened the porthole in the rear of the upper hull. I constructed the room and reused the door from part #48 in this room. I am still going through the LIS dvd's to determine the details I can add to the room
> 
> Image can be found in my photo album


----------



## kenlee

woof359 said:


> how well can you see the interior if you glue the upper hull on ?


Not very well, for that reason I chose to leave the top hull removable. It holds together very well and only required a little tweaking to get the gaps to close up.


----------



## liskorea317

woof359 said:


> how well can you see the interior if you glue the upper hull on ?


Tim Nolan has a great idea about cutting a viewing window at the back of the hull. Take a look at his thread. With a dremel and some patience it looks very doable.


----------



## bert model maker

That is a great idea, there was a link here sometime back about a Japenese builder who did just that.His build was incredible and he opened up the reat part of the hull just behind the top dome and just after the interior walls. It helps if there are cieling beams in place to support the cut out sectio of the hull.


----------



## Ferrarikeith

I recently purchased a Jupiter2 model from moebius.The instructions were not in the box.Can anyone help me with this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Ferrarikeith

Han, I recently purchased a Jupiter2 from Moebius.The instructions were not in the box.Is there any way you may be able to help me with this problem? Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal

Ferrarikeith said:


> Han, I recently purchased a Jupiter2 from Moebius.The instructions were not in the box.Is there any way you may be able to help me with this problem? Thanks!


I tossed mine. But they may have a downloadable PDF for it on their web site. But if not, they'll send it to you real quick.

http://moebiusmodels.com/contact_us.php


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Yes Indeed, Just contact Moebius and they will help you out. I am currently using the one I have for a client build up.:thumbsup:


----------

